# Lucid Dreaming



## toddf-alt (Jan 31, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be a committed thread for this subject. I thought I'd start one so that we can share tips and tricks along with some of our own experiences.
 For those of you who don't know, lucid dreaming is the practice of realizing that you're dreaming while you're still in a dream, and then using this to manipulate a dream into any experience you can think of. It's a very gratifying passtime with a lot of applications.

Anyone here practice it besides me? I've been doing it for about a year now.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

I have practiced it a few times in my life, I've been meaning to get into it again. I'm unemployed atm, so what better time? 

Yeah lucid dreaming is awesome. Nothing quite like it. That last lucid dream I had (before falling out of practice) was perfect. I did exactly what I wanted to do, lots of control and vividness. Aside from the awesomeness of LDs I really enjoy getting to know my dreams. So many crazy scenarios. 

What got you into it? What are your goals for it?


----------



## toddf-alt (Jan 31, 2013)

I started doing it for a few reasons: the opportunity to do extreme sports without getting hurt in real life, flying, thinking up new music, and knowing myself a little better by interacting with characters in the dream (That's actually panned out pretty well) to name a few. I think the whole thing is a great tool for just being able to have some time where I can do literally anything I can imagine.

Try asking people in your dreams questions. You'll get some pretty interesting answers.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 31, 2013)

I did this the other night after taking some meds for alcohol withdrawal.

I always decide to fly when I realize I'm dreaming because I can never do that IRL.

One time I blew up a car window by thinking about it, too.

I don't practice it; it just seems to happen sometimes.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

I love looking into mirrors in dreams. One reliable dream sign of mine is that whenever I look into a mirror when I'm dreaming I'll be wearing sunglasses .

Word Ricky I'm all about doing The Matrix style jumps.


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2013)

i think my alcohol intake prevents me from doing this.

shame as the stories i've read make it sound amazing...


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 31, 2013)

Had a brief fling with it as a teen, but as a working woman now it's enough for me to get any sleep period, let alone wasting precious sleep time acting out stuff in a dream. If I want to see something that badly, I'll just draw it.


----------



## Sixx (Jan 31, 2013)

I've only had fully lucid dreams a handful of times but I usually have very vivid dreams that are crazy and fun (like mattress surfing down a mountain while being chased by brightly colored aborigines) so being lucid isn't a big deal for me ^^

My biggest issue was getting myself to dream and recall them. I used to go months without a single dream (that I remembered) and it really sucked. I eventually figured out some tricks and now I dream almost every night....err morning 

*My tips for getting yourself to dream:
*
*1*. *drink some fluids immediately before going to sleep*- Do it right and your bladder will start to slowly wake you up during REM sleep resulting in memorable dreams. The only catch is if you drink too much you'll wake up in the middle of the night to pee and if you drink too little it won't work. You have to figure out how much to drink on your own but once you get it down it works like a charm (at least for me).  

*2*. *Go back to sleep*- If you wake up before you need to get up then try to go right back to sleep asap. I sometimes end up having two rounds of dreams when I do this. Light messes up this trick so avoid sun light, electronics, and the bathroom light if you can. If you lay down and start to feel more and more awake then you can go ahead and get up because its not going to work.

*3*. *Sleep on your back*- Might just be me but it seems to work... go figure.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

I prefer California dreaming.


----------



## Golden (Jan 31, 2013)

I get one of these once in a blue moon. How can you increase your chances?


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

Keep a dream journal. Best way to do it. I personally enjoy just trying to remember my dream as soon as I wake up. What ends up happening. I always remember my dreams, and I'm playing it like I would real life. I think it's real, and I make decisions within the dream for what to do. They get to be VERY funky  It's like drugs without the drugs.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Feb 1, 2013)

Randomly happened once a few years ago during a bit of sleep paralysis.  Might look into trying to make it happen now though that I was reminded of its existence.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 1, 2013)

I've wanted to try this out, many times, but I always hit an issue... 



> *During the day, repeatedly ask "Am I dreaming"*


HOW CAN I EVER ANSWER NO TO THIS


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> HOW CAN I EVER ANSWER NO TO THIS


I don't see a ':V' so I'll answer. In the waking world everything that we experience with our senses is external. IE: That book over there exists outside of myself. If I pick it up and read the first page it will always be the same. 
Because dreams are internal they sometimes having trouble replicating typically external things. For example if you look into a mirror in a dream your reflection will often be off in any number of ways because your brain is conjuring what your own face looks like. Pretty tough. Also you could read something, look away, and look back. In dreams the words will often change, disappear, or whatever. Also electronics frequently don't work right or at all. Pinching yourself, as in the common idiom, will only cause your brain so simulate a realistic pinch sensation.

By asking yourself "Am I dreaming?" a few times during the day you'll be prepping yourself to do the same while dreaming. And if you do the methods above you might realize you're dreaming.



> *3*. *Sleep on your back*- Might just be me but it seems to work... go figure.


I've heard about this too.


----------



## kattedyret (Feb 1, 2013)

I do it all the time. I also have sleep paralysis almost every day. For me its not somthing i want, though, its just a bi-effect of my meds. Id rather it stopped happening, tbh, as it makes me feel like i didn't really rest. :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to love it but it's easier for me to just imagine. Works similar enough. Better stick close to reality.
When I lucid dreamed my dream lasted long(in comparison to other dreams), but only because scenes were repeating themselves like I was about to get my dreams BSODed, or that I had lags.


----------



## Azure (Feb 1, 2013)

my subconscious is wicked strange and gives me awesome full color dreams without me having to do anything, so why control it? i used to have a dream journal, and this can help you with lucid dreaming.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I don't see a ':V'


I thought the sarcastic humor would've been obvious enough, plusthat emote has seen enough abuse it doesn't need me to rape it even further


----------



## Percy (Feb 1, 2013)

I do it on occasion. I love the limitlessness that comes with those dreams... I just wish I could have them more often.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 2, 2013)

I have tried and failed several times. I might try again tonight, as lucid dreams sound positively awesome.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 2, 2013)

Funnily enough i had my first one a while after watching Inception. I was washing my hands in the bathroom at night, i suddenly felt things were off and i might be dreaming, but it was uber realistic. It was kinda a shock at how realistic it was, my legs got weak and i sat down on the floor after touching everything in the bathroom. I thought to myself i better have a totem like inception to check if i was dreaming, so i looked around the room to see if anything was out of place. Sure enough the toilet was on the wrong side of the bathroom, i immediately woke up.

MFW my totem is the shitter.






Apart from that i've had 2 or 3 i think, all even shorter than that boring one, and all of them have been extremely trivial, like walking up the stairs and waking up. I hardly every dream, maybe once every two weeks if im lucky, whilst on holiday though i dreamed pretty much every day for two weeks. Best one was in a what looked like the wilderness of Skyrim, walking through a valley as a wolf and came across two other ones, beat the shit out of them both and became the leader :3


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I have tried and failed several times. I might try again tonight, as lucid dreams sound positively awesome.



1. Realise you're dreaming, this can be done in multiple ways but the most common is reality checking. Look at yourself in a mirror and if it looks wierd then you're dreaming, if you don't feel pain you're dreaming (can be exeptions in ultra-lucid dreams where things seem _too real _which is frightening as you can feel pain), look at a book and look away and back at it and if the words change then you're dreaming. These are just examples.

2. Don't get excited that you know you're dreaming, this can pull you out of the dream. Stay calm and don't panic. 

3. Do silly shit with no concequences. Play out your fantasies by just thinking about them. Enjoy!


----------



## Nibo (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll start asking people to pinch me, instead of asking "Am I dreaming?" >_> Never had lucid dreams before, so I'll try some new things, since I got a lot of time.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2013)

Nibo said:


> I'll start asking people to pinch me, instead of asking "Am I dreaming?" >_> Never had lucid dreams before, so I'll try some new things, since I got a lot of time.


I also found it pretty hard to get my first one but after that, they became more and more common and easier to get. Keeping a dream journal usually helps too.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 2, 2013)

I have tried to do this before. I have never, ever succeeded. 

I am good at meditating, although I fall asleep before anything important happens.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried to do this the other night after stumbling onto this thread and I just had a dream where I kept getting hit in the head.  So nothing different from my waking hours.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 3, 2013)

It takes a while to get started. At least, it did for me. 
I've noticed that a critical part in inducing a lucid dream is motivation. With my new job, it's been a little tough to really get legitimately motivated to practice this, or even write down stuff in my dream journal. What does everyone do to get motivated?
 Also, does anyone have any experience with dream masks like the NovaDreamer or Remee? They look kind of like sleep masks; but they have LED's on the inside that flash dimly on your eyelids while you're in REM sleep to try and send a signal to you that you're in a dream. I tried making one out of a pair of old ski goggles and an electric alarm clock. The idea was to monitor my sleep cycles, see which times I go into REM sleep in the night, and then set the alarm clock for one of those times. But instead of being hooked up to a buzzer, the alarm was wired up to an LED in each side of the goggles. I ended up with something that looked like a prop from a science-fiction movie. Unfortunately, the LED's didn't flash brightly enough for the whole idea to work. Anyway, now that I've got some extra dosh on hand, I'm toying with the idea of just buying one.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't dream enough to have them... only like once a month. I think I have indeed recognized I was dreaming a couple of times, but I still never got a lucid dream. Instead it was more like I slipped right back into it, letting it play out.

I do tend to day-dream a LOT though, especially in morning classes. It's weird because I'm fully aware of both the dream and the real world simultaneously... and then can't remember either of them well when I snap out of it.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 3, 2013)

I dream a lot, and the dreams are usually pretty vivid.  However, I've only had lucid dreams a couple of times.  Those were really strange.  There were times I would "reset" the dream because I didn't like what was happening.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never had a dream.  Sleep is time passing instantaneously for me.  8|


----------



## Demensa (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been trying to have them for a while but I'm never motivated enough to write in my dream journal or perform reality checks throughout the day (I usually go with the one where you read something, look away and read it again. If it changes, you're in a dream.)
Sadly I often find myself with little to no control within dreams. A lot of the time I won't be able to run or walk quickly, as if I were running underwater. Just last night I had a dream in which I was physically unable to look in certain directions no matter how much I strained my head and neck (and it hurt!).

I've had a few lucid moments, but I've woken up fairly quickly after that. 
I guess just more practice and more reality checks are needed...



Rheumatism said:


> I've never had a dream.  Sleep is time passing instantaneously for me.  8|



I find that I get that 'instantaneous passing time' feeling occasionally, but it isn't very common for me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I also found it pretty hard to get my first one but after that, they became more and more common and easier to get. Keeping a dream journal usually helps too.


Word. Keeping a dream journal is instrumental in lucid dreaming. I like it honestly because it's fun recalling the crazy things that happen in my dreams. Once you know how it feels to be lucid it's much easier to achieve it again. It's a very exhilarating feeling. Think about it. You are in a world of your own mental construction with essentially unlimited powers. So. Awesome. 



> I've had a few lucid moments, but I've woken up fairly quickly after that.
> I guess just more practice and more reality checks are needed...


Learning to lucid dreams is allllll about motivation. I found it really helpful to make a goal for the dream. Like "When I get lucid I will summon X character" Or "I will learn to fly." That way you have a clear cut motivation to keep you going. Once you're getting lucid regularly it's pretty easy to learn how to not wake up. I find it helpful to touch things in-dream. The thinking is that engaging my dream senses keeps me planted in the dream experience. Waking up is crazy because yor dream vision fades to black and suddenly you realize you're awake with your eyes closed.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 3, 2013)

I've tried lucid dreaming a few times in the past, but have had only very limited success. I've been meaning to try it again, maybe I'll try tonight.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 3, 2013)

You have to be wary of _ultra-lucid_ dreams though as they can be very weird and scary as fuck. I've only had one since I started lucid dreaming (a few years ago). There was this Borg cube esque like thing (from Star Trek) hovering above my school and I was in the cube. The whole thing was starting to fall apart and I was running around desperately, trying to find a way down. Things seemed like they were _too real _and I panicked. I felt physical pain when things hit me and I tried ending the dream by closing my eyes, which normally works, but it didn't this time so I was practically trapped in my own dream. I could hear my alarm clock going off WHILE IN MY DREAM so I knew I HAD to wake up somehow but I couldn't. I was full on panicking and this point and I didn't know what to do. A few minutes later the floor beneath me gave way and I fell, and that's when I finally woke up, 15 minutes late for school and aching all over.

So yeah, lucid dreams can be scary shit sometimes but most of them are absolutely amazing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never had anything like Raptros described. I die in my dreams alarmingly frequently and those experiences have been oddly cathartic. 

But yes lucid dreams are amazing, highly recommend it to anyone who's thinking about it. You can do whatever you want. Ridonculous sex, go to the moon, meet fictional characters, talk with your dream characters, or just see where the dreamworld takes you. I can hardly explain the exhileration one feels upon going lucid. First time I became lucid I got so excited that I woke up immediately.


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Ridonculous sex


I may try this... but seriously, I may try once I have more time.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 4, 2013)

Huh... this morning I actually had a spontaneous, very brief lucid dream. xD

Unfortunately I also woke up not long after I realized it was a dream. >.>


----------



## Furcade (Feb 4, 2013)

I read this thread yesterday evening, and last night managed to have a totally unprompted semi-lucid dream (as in, I was conscious of being in a dream but not fully in control of myself or the dream world). And what did my semi-conscious mind feel was the only appropriate thing to do with this temporary absolution of consequence? Why, Google adult content, that's what :I


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 4, 2013)

Heh that's what happens. I had a semi-lucid the first night I heard about it too. Key is making it happen when you want it to happen 

One time I dreamed that I was in some ritzy apartment with someone I didn't know. This person was then cut -in half- by a video game character I like. I was hilariously unfazed by this and said "Wait a minute, I have to be dreaming right now." Looked at the digital clock and it said "6:80" or something equally nonsensical and I was like YEP! I went on to try and make a tiger appear in the room but didn't have enough control. Then I woke up. I've only succeeded in summoning a character once and it was awesome.


----------



## MysticAndDivine (Feb 5, 2013)

I get lucid dreams very often, and with minimal to no effort, I don't write in a dream log or anything.  But they always end so soon because I forget to do a reality check, and to stabilize my dream after.
I find that reciting a mantra in my mind helps a lot with getting a lucid dream..I say over and over in my head "Lucid dream tonight!" and it usually works.  There also needs ti be the belief that you can do it


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 6, 2013)

MysticAndDivine said:


> There also needs to be the belief that you can do it


Yeah that's how it is. It's a totally mental exercise so if you begin to doubt you'll be able to lucid dream it simply won't happen. That always gave me the most trouble.


----------



## Lauralien (Feb 6, 2013)

A few years back, for about half a year I kept a dream journal, did reality checks, all that usual stuff.  It really helped me remember almost all of my dreams, and I managed full lucidity a few times.    I've stopped since then, though I've really wanted to get back into it (laziness...).   Even though I don't really try anymore, I still have great dream recall once I wake up, and about a third of my dreams are still semi-lucid...I know I'm dreaming, and I take some control over the dream (usually I spend most of my time flying around), but I still don't feel fully "conscious."  This means I can also usually wake myself up if the dream involves something I really REALLY don't want to be a part of.

Those semi-lucid dreams are still a blast though, and I would highly recommend lucid dreaming practice to almost anyone.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried the WILD technique? I don't really want to try it as it involves sleep paralysis when you are still conscious, also lots of people get hallucinations while in sleep paralysis just before you're about to drift off. Not really my cup of tea so I'll stick to the standard method.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Has anyone tried the WILD technique?...


I've tried it before; but I always drift off before I'm able to notice anything unusual. Most of the time, I just feel like I can "hear" my own thoughts in my ears. It's kind of interesting, and a great way to learn how to control hypnogogic hallucinations without them disappearing.



MysticAndDivine said:


> ...I find that reciting a mantra in my mind helps a lot with getting a lucid dream..I say over and over in my head "Lucid dream tonight!" and it usually works.  There also needs ti be the belief that you can do it


Thanks for the advice. I tried it last night, and it worked.

Also, If you're having problems writing in your dream journal during the night when you wake up from REM sleep; last night, I tried keeping a voice recorder by my bed and using that to describe my dreams. Then, when I woke up this morning, I listened to my recordings and wrote them down in my dream journal. It solved the problem of becoming too alert during the night; and I was able to describe my dreams in more detail than I would have if I were just writing them down.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2013)

Old thread copypasta time! I recall one particularly moving lucid dream I had, in which I walked into a local forest that I knew rather well. 


Littlerock said:


> "Tree, why are you green anyway?"
> Suddenly, flowers appeared _everywhere_. The maple tree sprouted  tiger lilies where tiny red buds used to be, leaves turning jet black  with gold dust, and the dogwoods overflowed with yellow and purple  orchids. Bleeding hearts, the size of apples draped over each other, and  spilled out of birch trees. Grand white pines dropped cones that were  made of quarts and ebony, their thin needles in a soft bed around the  solid trunk, shining silver. The air smelled of champagne, frankincense,  and sandalwood, but it _tasted_ like raw sugar. The dappled light was warm to the touch, and the tree's trunks were rough, but pleasantly cool.
> 
> An oak to the left swayed gently in the breeze, it's once emerald leaves  turned scarlet, triple layered with yellow ribbon spines splayed out  from between each crimson leaflet. Bright sunlight from an unseen orb  above the thick canopy dusted the earth below with a rainbow of hues,  dappled here and there with translucent petals. The ground itself seemed  to be made of pure opal, but it was not firm. Rather, it was cool and  soft, with downy tufts of dandelion, made of the purest gold. Petals and  flowers that dropped from the heavens never truly hit the ground; each  one became a small moth or butterfly, and floated about in the air.  Bronzed trunks rose into the heights of incredible color, like so many  living statues, and the lightness of being in itself was unbearably  beautiful.
> ...



I haven't been able to re-create this lately, I guess being depressed kind of changed the way I dream.


----------



## Lauralien (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Has anyone tried the WILD technique? I don't really want to try it as it involves sleep paralysis when you are still conscious, also lots of people get hallucinations while in sleep paralysis just before you're about to drift off. Not really my cup of tea so I'll stick to the standard method.



I've tried it maybe 2-3 times.   Every time except one, I drifted off before I could get anywhere.   The one time I did get close, I got right up to the transition into dreaming...but that part sometimes involves a feeling like you're falling, and I wasn't expecting it, so it snapped me wide awake.    
I didn't have any issues with sleep paralysis, but I've never actually experienced it, so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Has anyone tried the WILD technique? I don't really want to try it as it involves sleep paralysis when you are still conscious, also lots of people get hallucinations while in sleep paralysis just before you're about to drift off. Not really my cup of tea so I'll stick to the standard method.



I've been working on this method for months and months now. I've gotten to the point where I can pretty much bring on sleep paralysis on command. The hallucinations are pretty wild to be honest, I watched my self fall back through my body, leaving an imprint of my face above me, except that my eyes, mouth and nose were stained glass, and where my head had been had turned into some odd vaulted ceiling. Anyways the only problem I have with it is the whole loss of conscious breathing, it gets to a point where I can't tell if I'm breathing anymore and I tend to lose it at that point and force my self back awake. I haven't had any real problems except for once.. and all I can really figure is I forced my self 'awake' while my body was still technically 'sleeping' and as a result, I had horrible uncontrollable shaking that I can't quite explain, though, it did go away when I laid back down and re-initiated sleep paralysis and ended up actually going to sleep.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 6, 2013)

905 said:


> I've been working on this method for months and months now. I've gotten to the point where I can pretty much bring on sleep paralysis on command. The hallucinations are pretty wild to be honest, I watched my self fall back through my body, leaving an imprint of my face above me, except that my eyes, mouth and nose were stained glass, and where my head had been had turned into some odd vaulted ceiling. Anyways the only problem I have with it is the whole loss of conscious breathing, it gets to a point where I can't tell if I'm breathing anymore and I tend to lose it at that point and force my self back awake. I haven't had any real problems except for once.. and all I can really figure is I forced my self 'awake' while my body was still technically 'sleeping' and as a result, I had horrible uncontrollable shaking that I can't quite explain, though, it did go away when I laid back down and re-initiated sleep paralysis and ended up actually going to sleep.


This is why I don't want to do the WILD technique, I'd completely freak out with all of that going on.


----------



## Percy (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This is why I don't want to do the WILD technique, I'd completely freak out with all of that going on.


From the limited amount of times I've done it, it can be crazy. However, it also tends to lead to the most vivid dreams. It's kind of a high-risk high-reward type of thing, even though the risk is nothing dangerous.


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This is why I don't want to do the WILD technique, I'd completely freak out with all of that going on.



Truth be told, once you get past the fear of sleep paralysis and can rationalize it and be okay with whats going on, it in itself is pretty outstanding. You end up loosing connection with your body, and with any outside sense, you develop a very astral feeling. And while I've yet to progress to lucid dreaming, it is wonderful for meditation, and generally wandering about ones mind. You kinda feel like.. a rock, just existing, a thought and nothing more, and for that alone its worth perfecting. You just have to become accustom to whats going on, essentially the worst part is letting go of conscious control over your body and letting your body slip into subconscious cruse control, which can be very scary. But, realistically nothing bad can happen. I've only experiences the shakes as I stated once, and I still can't really explain why.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 6, 2013)

905 said:


> Truth be told, once you get past the fear of sleep paralysis and can rationalize it and be okay with whats going on, it in itself is pretty outstanding. You end up loosing connection with your body, and with any outside sense, you develop a very astral feeling. And while I've yet to progress to lucid dreaming, it is wonderful for meditation, and generally wandering about ones mind. You kinda feel like.. a rock, just existing, a thought and nothing more, and for that alone its worth perfecting. You just have to become accustom to whats going on, essentially the worst part is letting go of conscious control over your body and letting your body slip into subconscious cruse control, which can be very scary. But, realistically nothing bad can happen. I've only experiences the shakes as I stated once, and I still can't really explain why.


I hate not being in control of... Me... unless 'me' is just my brain and everything else is just extra 'stuff'. During sleep paralysis, are you still able to look around with your eyes and such? It's still scary, just the thought of it makes me uneasy.


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I hate not being in control of... Me... unless 'me' is just my brain and everything else is just extra 'stuff'. During sleep paralysis, are you still able to look around with your eyes and such? It's still scary, just the thought of it makes me uneasy.



Well yeah, that's kinda what its like. You're just you in your head, and its like your body isn't even there. You can still kinda feel your breathing, which tends to be shallow and mechanical  and also feels very far away. Though, your point of consciousness feels out of place, deeper inside you. Think of it like this, you're sitting there right now, typing away, you can see you computer, hear background noises, feel your keyboard all in place inside your head, well that spot, the same spot you hear you self inside you mind when you think, seems to exist on its own in sleep paralysis, deep inside your dormant body, or completely unaware of it.  And as for the vission issue, not really, your eyelids kinda flicker a bit and if its dark you can't tell. If there is some residual light falling onto your face you will notice it, but I've found that my eyes are so out of focus at that point that nothing is really determinable, just colored blobs. But, you can feel when you start to hit REM, and your eyes kinda 'wobble' and shake about, kinda hard to explain but its not off putting. Just, different, like each eye is shaking but not in sync with the other.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Has anyone tried the WILD technique? I don't really want to try it as it involves sleep paralysis when you are still conscious, also lots of people get hallucinations while in sleep paralysis just before you're about to drift off. Not really my cup of tea so I'll stick to the standard method.


I tried it for a few weeks. The one time I pulled it off I was drifting into the dream like normal, but then there was this crazy loud metal grating hallucination and it scared me wide awake. I managed to pull it off later that night and it was a really intense dream. Almost like a fever dream. Percy is right it's high-risk high-reward. I prefer to stick with MILD because it's really not that hard for me now.


----------



## Percy (Feb 6, 2013)

I really need to start committing myself into trying to have these dreams again. I haven't been trying hard enough. ;-;


----------



## Zaedrin (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been training myself through keeping a dream journal and through meditation, since my occult research tells me that it's another form of shamanism. Which is easy to believe, since once you've tried it, it feels like your mind and consciousness is literally expanding, even during the daytime. Not only that, but you get these frequent images that seem to burn themselves into your subconscious and unconscious - with no apparent origin. For some reason, in the back of my head, I keep seeing steel frames of buildings, chains, oil drums, construction equipment and steel girders - all set against a black background. Trippy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Zaedrin said:


> I've been training myself through keeping a dream journal and through meditation, since my occult research tells me that it's another form of shamanism. Which is easy to believe, since once you've tried it, it feels like your mind and consciousness is literally expanding, even during the daytime. Not only that, but you get these frequent images that seem to burn themselves into your subconscious and unconscious - with no apparent origin.


Can't say I've ever experienced anything like that.

I think I'm going to get back into Lucid Dreaming. I'm unemployed so there's really no reason not to. LDs are just so awesome.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 25, 2013)

Lucid dreaming does sound pretty awesome, and I'd quite like to try it. I guess what I'm wondering though, is how real the experience feels when you know it is a dream.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> how real the experience feels when you know it is a dream.


The experience has been described as 'hyper-real' and it's kind of hard to describe how that feels. Suffice it to say when you are lucid dreaming everything will feel real or more real than waking life. The difference is that when awake your world is external. When you are dreaming your brain is creating your world as you experience it. Fascinating isn't it?

 know I just said this, but I'm officially getting back into lucid dreaming starting tonight. I'll keep y'all posted in here if the thread lives on.


----------



## Zaedrin (Feb 26, 2013)

I personally believe it to be a sort of spirit journey to a whole 'nother world, since I have an immense knowledge of the occult and the supernatural. What helps too is the slow, gradual realization that my dreams have a persistent geography and sense of location, like it's the same world, but I'm in a different part of it.

Any interesting finds in your LDs?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't go for that occult noise. You go sleep and your brain creates an experience based on the real life.

No interesting finds in my LDs, just lots of weird occurrences which are standard dream fare. My dreamsign is always contextual. For example my dreams almost always involve people being in places they shouldn't be. One time I was driving with a band I like in the back seat. 

Last night I dreamed I was in a gross rusty room watching some guy talk about how his company makes meat. I got sick and ran out. No lucidity, but at least my recall is coming back already.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 26, 2013)

Zaedrin said:


> ...my dreams have a persistent geography and sense of location..



In my dreams, my local mall becomes an amalgam of every mall I've visited. It's what made me decide to do a reality check every time I visit a mall.



benignBiotic said:


> ...One time I was driving with a band I like in the back seat....



I once dreamed that Ringo Starr and George Harrison were my uncles who came over to my house for the holidays.

Anyway, thanks for inspiring me to get back into lucid dreaming with your post, bb.


The two major stumbling blocks for me are not writing in my dream journal; and, as I just realized today: when I'm dreaming, and think I might be dreaming, I seem to assume that I'm awake instead of seriously considering I'm in a dream. I think this is partly because I'm a pretty cautious guy; and that I don't fully trust when I have failed a reality check.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Anyway, thanks for inspiring me to get back into lucid dreaming with your post, bb.


Good I'm glad. LDs are good stuff.


> The two major stumbling blocks for me are not writing in my dream journal; and, as I just realized today: when I'm dreaming, and think I might be dreaming, I seem to assume that I'm awake instead of seriously considering I'm in a dream. I think this is partly because I'm a pretty cautious guy; and that I don't fully trust when I have failed a reality check.


Yeah waking up to dream record is a big hurdle some nights. I don't know how I had the mind to do it last night but I'm glad I did. 

What reality checks are you doing? I always do the nose blocking one and its never let me down. I also check text if there's any nearby. If you aren't you should also make reality checking an isolated, invested moment. By that I mean when you reality check really think about the result. That way if you do it while dreaming you'll be sure to know full-well you are dreaming.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the nose-pinch check almost exclusively. But I've had a bit of a stuffy nose recently; so I'm never quite sure whether I fail a reality check because I'm in a dream; or because I don't have an airtight death-grip on my nose. I will definitely try the text idea.

How long did it take you to start getting proficient with inducing lucid dreams?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Initially it took me about three weeks. Most of that was building dream recall. Dream recall and the journal are super important. 

I remembered pieces of three dreams and also had a semi-lucid dream last night. I was walking down my street and there was a huge, scary, red house that shouldn't have been there. I blocked my nose and was able to breathe through it. It didn't totally hit me that I was dreaming but I had enough control to go for a flight which wass awesome. I lost lucidity after a few 'minutes.' I can tell I wasn't totally lucid because I didn't go for the plan I set for myself. It's good to have a plan for when you get lucid so that you can make the most of your time.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

I finally had a lucid dream. It was boring, and I'm boring. :'|

I realized that I was in a dream by accidentally saying the words "I'm dreaming" or something, and almost freaked out of my sleep. I then assumed the form of my old dragon 'sona, and went for a ride in a Liberty-City-esque city, on a bike, in the middle of a rainstorm, to a hospital where my family (except for my grandfather) was waiting. Yeah, I think my mind decided to not let me have any fun, and reverted beck to the "You're dreaming, and you can't do what you want to do."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I finally had a lucid dream. It was boring, and I'm boring. :'|
> 
> I realized that I was in a dream by accidentally saying the words "I'm dreaming" or something, and almost freaked out of my sleep. I then assumed the form of my old dragon 'sona, and went for a ride in a Liberty-City-esque city, on a bike, in the middle of a rainstorm, to a hospital where my family (except for my grandfather) was waiting. Yeah, I think my mind decided to not let me have any fun, and reverted beck to the "You're dreaming, and you can't do what you want to do."


That is epic man. My wildest lucid dream was less exciting. I got chills and adrenaline in me when I realized I was dreaming. I then summoned a dragon and went flying on top of it. The acceleration felt like falling sideways.
I then glided down to this weird place of blocksand realized this is perfect for parkouring, which was what I wanted to try back then. And I ran like a ninja on stone pillars with no ground around them.
Other lucids have been even less exciting. I was buried alive and I could do nothing. The other I was chased by bad men and I got shot in the leg.
Your dream was awesome


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I finally had a lucid dream. It was boring, and I'm boring. :'|
> 
> I realized that I was in a dream by accidentally saying the words "I'm dreaming" or something, and almost freaked out of my sleep. I then assumed the form of my old dragon 'sona, and went for a ride in a Liberty-City-esque city, on a bike, in the middle of a rainstorm, to a hospital where my family (except for my grandfather) was waiting. Yeah, I think my mind decided to not let me have any fun, and reverted beck to the "You're dreaming, and you can't do what you want to do."


Yeah that "oh shit I'm dreaming" bit must've disrupted your lucidity, which is why I tell beginners to try and stay calm once they realise they're in a dream. Turning into your other dragon 'sona must've been cool though.

Just last night I had a semi-lucid dream (basicly I knew I was dreaming but wasn't lucid enough to act on it). I was playing some random videogame which looked like nothing I had played in real life. It was a 3rd person game and me and this other dude were racing to some place I cannot remember. Then the game crashed to desktop (I was playing on PC) and I opened up my browser to check my YouTube/Twitter. To my shock, I had somehow gained 30,000 followers on twitter and about the same increase on youtube. I turned around to go downstairs and tell someone but as I span my chair and stood up there was a dude like 2 inches from my fucking face staring right into me. To be honest I absolutely shat bricks at that moment and the pulled myself right out of the dream.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Other lucids have been even less exciting. I was buried alive and I could do nothing. The other I was chased by bad men and I got shot in the leg.
> Your dream was awesome


Do you have some problems? (I mean this in the most non-offensive way.) 
Seriously, I would have done some pokemon thing or something, had I had my way with the dream. Or at least had sex. But NOPE! A journey through a dirty, dingy city is exactly what you want to do. On a bike. Without safety features. Yeah. I was scared, and I think I need to call my grandfather and see if he's ok.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Do you have some problems? (I mean this in the most non-offensive way.)
> Seriously, I would have done some pokemon thing or something, had I had my way with the dream. Or at least had sex. But NOPE! A journey through a dirty, dingy city is exactly what you want to do. On a bike. Without safety features. Yeah. I was scared, and I think I need to call my grandfather and see if he's ok.


Sex is one of the hard(er) (If you'll excuse the pun...) things to get in a lucid dream apparently, not sure why.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Sex is one of the hard(er) (If you'll excuse the pun...) things to get in a lucid dream apparently, not sure why.



Your post number in thread says otherwise. 

I think our brains are denied the V. We want it, and our minds are trolls and deny us the single wish. We are, ultimately, *cough*innocent*cough*.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Your post number in thread says otherwise.
> 
> I think our brains are denied the V. We want it, and our minds are trolls and deny us the single wish. We are, ultimately, *cough*innocent*cough*.


Oh, I didn't notice the thread post count haha!

It's not impossible to have a lucid sex-dream, but from what I've heard others say, it's difficult.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Do you have some problems? (I mean this in the most non-offensive way.)
> Seriously, I would have done some pokemon thing or something, had I had my way with the dream. Or at least had sex. But NOPE! A journey through a dirty, dingy city is exactly what you want to do. On a bike. Without safety features. Yeah. I was scared, and I think I need to call my grandfather and see if he's ok.


So how lucid were you and were you in control? Also was this your first LD because if you managed to turn into your 'sona on your first try that is so unfair.



> Sex is one of the hard(er) (If you'll excuse the pun...) things to get in a lucid dream apparently, not sure why.


Sex is hard to manage because it's complex, distracting and exciting. You have to use your dream control to summon something to sex up and then have sex while holding on to your lucidity. Then there's the chance you'll wake yourself up in excitement. I've never had outright sex in a lucid dream, just some intimate touching . 

I'm happy we're talking about this here because discussing dreaming makes the LD process so much easier for me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Do you have some problems? (I mean this in the most non-offensive way.)
> Seriously, I would have done some pokemon thing or something, had I had my way with the dream. Or at least had sex. But NOPE! A journey through a dirty, dingy city is exactly what you want to do. On a bike. Without safety features. Yeah. I was scared, and I think I need to call my grandfather and see if he's ok.


Far from it. I haven't had a lucid dream in a year or so. I 'll be kickstarting my project to get them again soon.
In the meanwhile I shall dream of the end of the world. I've seen the sun explode with the most spectacular display. Actually that was a lucid dream. I was walking about in the area my cousins live in and looked up. Saw the sun dying and it was beautiful.
@Raptros: I don't know if it's harder to get in a lucid dream. It just requires the right set of mind.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> In the meanwhile I shall dream of the end of the world. I've seen the sun explode with the most spectacular display. Actually that was a lucid dream. I was walking about in the area my cousins live in and looked up. Saw the sun dying and it was beautiful.


Reminds me of this one dream where the moon was absurdly, cartoonishly large in the sky and it was violet. I was just gazing at it with my dream-friends. So cool.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So how lucid were you and were you in control? Also was this your first LD because if you managed to turn into your 'sona on your first try that is so unfair.
> 
> Sex is hard to manage because it's complex, distracting and exciting. You have to use your dream control to summon something to sex up and then have sex while holding on to your lucidity. Then there's the chance you'll wake yourself up in excitement. I've never had outright sex in a lucid dream, just some intimate touching .
> 
> I'm happy we're talking about this here because discussing dreaming makes the LD process so much easier for me.


Same here, I'm still a virgin in the dream world and the real world dammit! :V



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Far from it. I haven't had a lucid dream in a year or so. I 'll be kickstarting my project to get them again soon.
> In the meanwhile I shall dream of the end of the world. I've seen the sun explode with the most spectacular display. Actually that was a lucid dream. I was walking about in the area my cousins live in and looked up. Saw the sun dying and it was beautiful.
> @Raptros: I don't know if it's harder to get in a lucid dream. It just requires the right set of mind.


bB has a good explanation on why. It's just so complex that it's hard to hold on to lucidity during the excitement.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So how lucid were you and were you in control? Also was this your first LD because if you managed to turn into your 'sona on your first try that is so unfair.


Yes, and an accidental one too. Lol. I wasn't in too much control, but I felt the change take place, and promptly lost majority of control, and my dream ended maybe 15 minutes later. It's sad.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Yes, and an accidental one too. Lol. I wasn't in too much control, but I felt the change take place, and promptly lost majority of control, and my dream ended maybe 15 minutes later. It's sad.


Oh ok. That makes more sense. Some people are LD naturals and have crazy control and lucidity all the time, but most of us have to do a little mind work to get there. 

It's all about belief which sounds stupid. If you want to do something in the dream you have to *know* it's going to happen.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh ok. That makes more sense. Some people are LD naturals and have crazy control and lucidity all the time, but most of us have to do a little mind work to get there.
> 
> It's all about belief which sounds stupid. If you want to do something in the dream you have to *know* it's going to happen.


Well... upon realizing I was in a dream, acknowledged the fact that I COULD DO WHATEVER I WANTED, and changed forms, then lost control. I had little control after that, and I was teleported to a city. I didn't have much fun.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

Turning into your 'sona is probably one of the best lucid dreams a furry can have. It's very surreal but awesome at the same time. First time I managed it, it felt very weird having a tail that gets in the way most of the time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Turning into your 'sona is probably one of the best lucid dreams a furry can have.


Wooorrrdd. My best LD experience was meeting Tricerachops (See: my avatar). I gave her a hug (don't laugh) and just reveled in the fact that my mind was creating my experience as I experienced it. The sunlight was dappling on the floor of my room, I was with an impossible character, and my brain was creating all of it. 

That stinks Lev1. But you got lucid! That's great. You know how it feels now right? I found it so much easier to go lucid again once I got how it felt.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That stinks Lev1. But you got lucid! That's great. You know how it feels now right? I found it so much easier to go lucid again once I got how it felt.


Hopefully. I'd definitely do that again. I just wish there was an easier way to get there.

Wouldn't it be awesome if after death, you were stuck in a permanent lucid dream?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wooorrrdd. My best LD experience was meeting Tricerachops (See: my avatar). I gave her a hug (don't laugh) and just reveled in the fact that my mind was creating my experience as I experienced it. The sunlight was dappling on the floor of my room, I was with an impossible character, and my brain was creating all of it.
> 
> That stinks Lev1. But you got lucid! That's great. You know how it feels now right? I found it so much easier to go lucid again once I got how it felt.


Man yeah that's awesome. It's amazing when your mind creates the whole scene around you, it gives it a real fantasy turned real feeling. I remember when I was in Raptros' feral form flying over some very scenic snowy mountains. The whole experience was just utterly mind blowing. I didn't want to leave that dream, ever.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hopefully. I'd definitely do that again. I just wish there was an easier way to get there.
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome if after death, you were stuck in a permanent lucid dream?



Nah that would be horrible, after a while you would realise that everyone around you was fake and just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2013)

yall know what is GREAT? acid dreaming.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hopefully. I'd definitely do that again. I just wish there was an easier way to get there.
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome if after death, you were stuck in a permanent lucid dream?



It does sound like fun to be in a LD for an extended period of time, but that being said I don't know if I'd want to be there permanently.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> yall know what is GREAT? acid dreaming.


Hmm describe acid dreaming to me. Curious.


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Hmm describe acid dreaming to me. Curious.


well first you take the lsd, and then you go to sleep. its like normal dreaming but way more vivid, colorful, and just way outta control. few people experience it because almost nobody can go to sleep with a head full of acid, but a master is me. i prefer acid awake.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> well first you take the lsd, and then you go to sleep.


One day, one day...



> way outta control.


Sounds like the opposite of a lucid one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if after death, you were stuck in a permanent lucid dream?


I'm not sure if that would be so great. While most of the things in LDs are made by subconscious, you kinda have to put an effort in maintaining some sense in it.
I'd rather go into the light and see what's on the other side


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone seen Vanilla Sky? It has a lot to do with dreams in general. I really liked it. 

I found this list pretty motivational in getting started again. 

Unfortunately I was frazzled last night and barely remembered any dreams. I only remember stealing from a liquor store and getting caught.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Has anyone seen Vanilla Sky? It has a lot to do with dreams in general. I really liked it.



I saw it several years ago, I thought it was alright.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Unfortunately I was frazzled last night and barely remembered any dreams. I only remember stealing from a liquor store and getting caught.


Lucky. I didn't have any. It's a common occurrence, and even if I did, my short term memory is incapable of holding onto them for longer than 5 minutes. The first case of dreaming that I remembered vividly was the night before last's.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 28, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It's a common occurrence, and even if I did, my short term memory is incapable of holding onto them for longer than 5 minutes. The first case of dreaming that I remembered vividly was the night before last's.


From what I've learned that is the case with pretty much everyone. It's like our brain is determined to make us forget our dreams. But remember everyone dreams every night it's just a matter of whether or not you remember them.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> From what I've learned that is the case with pretty much everyone. It's like our brain is determined to make us forget our dreams. But remember everyone dreams every night it's just a matter of whether or not you remember them.


Keeping a dream journal really helps you remember your dreams, I keep mine on my phone because I won't be able to write when I wake up let alone understand it after.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 28, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I keep mine on my phone because I won't be able to write when I wake up let alone understand it after.



Ya, that was my biggest problem last time I keeped a dream journal, hopefully this time will be better.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 28, 2013)

oh man. This thread took off unexpectedly. I'll have to summarize.

Dream sex: Totally worth it. [Insert saucy sextravaganza stories here]

Transforming into fursona: Lucid dreaming is actually how I "found" my fursona in the first place. And yes, trying to figure out how to move a prehensile tail is a fun challenge in itself. It's almost like an extension of your spine.

Lucid Dream Afterlife: If I could think up an infinite number of different things to do with all that creative power.... I don't know, really. Infinity's a tricky concept.

Acid dreaming: not even it it was legal. I've heard some pretty terrifying "bad trip" stories.

Okay. All caught up. It might be a good idea to make a group for this subject if this thread starts reaching "so-foxes-are-sluts" proportions.

Also, "The Matrix" is a pretty good metaphor for lucid dreaming, if only for some of the quotes about believing in your lucid dreaming "powers".


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 28, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Transforming into fursona: Lucid dreaming is actually how I "found" my fursona in the first place. And yes, trying to figure out how to move a prehensile tail is a fun challenge in itself. It's almost like an extension of your spine.


Yup, that's what it felt like to me. Took me a few to find out which muscles I needed to use to move it.

Lucid dreams are so fun.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 28, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Dream sex: Totally worth it. [Insert saucy sextravaganza stories here]



That sounds like a terrible idea! What happens when you finish?! I'd be sitting in my dream going, "shit. I'm gonna have to clean that up."


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

I've only done this once.

I documented my first experience likes ten minutes after it happened, but I lost the fucking file. I posted it on FAF one time, and though I can't fucking find it on here, at least I know it hasn't been completely erased.



toddf-alt said:


> Dream sex: Totally worth it. [Insert saucy sextravaganza stories here]





Roon Sazi said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea! What happens when you finish?! I'd be sitting in my dream going, "shit. I'm gonna have to clean that up."



The greatest prostate orgasm I've ever experienced was in a dream.

Shit was so cash.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 28, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea! What happens when you finish?! I'd be sitting in my dream going, "shit. I'm gonna have to clean that up."



   This is only going on personal experience, of course; but the mess isn't too big of a problem for me. I've found I ejaculate a lot less fluid than usual when I dream. Apparently, many guys don't even ejaculate at all during lucid dream sex according to the Lucidity Institute.

And of course, there's stuff like this:



Saliva said:


> The greatest prostate orgasm I've ever experienced was in a dream.
> 
> Shit was so cash.



I've experienced multiple orgasms through lucid dreaming.

  Long story short: Yes, the mess can be an issue; But after you factor in that you can [TMI]cum twice in under a minute while having a three-way with Mayhem and General Silves[/TMI], which felt amazing, by the way, it's a very reasonable trade-off.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 1, 2013)

I've heard of men experiencing orgasm in-dream while not ejaculating irl. 

So last night. Good news: I remembered pieces of four separate dreams. Bad news: I couldn't get back to sleep, I've been up since 4am :-[


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone have some tips on how to increase LD vividness? I was able to have one last night; but for some reason, whenever I realize I'm dreaming, the vividness of my dreams just starts to disappear. Especially my sense of hearing.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 1, 2013)

I have this sort of dream occasionally. I almost always have vivid dreams though, and almost always remember my dreams. Not sure if its rare or not, but I also have all of my senses in dreams (including taste, and ability to feel pain). I love my dreams, they are awesome


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 1, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Anyone have some tips on how to increase LD vividness? I was able to have one last night; but for some reason, whenever I realize I'm dreaming, the vividness of my dreams just starts to disappear. Especially my sense of hearing.


There are various techniques that suit different people. When you feel the dream getting away from you, try either looking at your hands, spinning around to change the dream scene or just saying "stay lucid" aloud in your dream. This for most people allows them to stay lucid but if one technique does not work then try the other ones. What works for some may not work for others.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 1, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Anyone have some tips on how to increase LD vividness? I was able to have one last night; but for some reason, whenever I realize I'm dreaming, the vividness of my dreams just starts to disappear. Especially my sense of hearing.


What always works for me is focusing on my sens of touch. I'll grab something near me and just focus on how it feels. It consistently makes things settle and become vivid.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 2, 2013)

Incoming wall of text!

  TL;DR
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  I had my first lucid dreams when I was young simply by saying over and over "remember it's a dream, remember it's a dream" while going to sleep.  Some nights it worked, others not.  I stopped trying after awhile, not sure why.

  There is an over-the-counter herbal supplement called Valerian Root that is supposed to promote calm and relaxation.  It also supposedly has the side effect of making dreams more vivid.  When I first started taking it, my dreams were more vivid, but that lasted only about a week, then it was back to dreaming like normal.
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  This is just a theory, but I believe that a lucid dream is when part of your conscious mind is awake while most of your mind is asleep.  If this is true, then it could cause problems if your conscious mind is required to be offline during sleep for some reason.

  I've recently started having lucid dreams again because of a medication I'm on.  Most of my lucid dreams happen when it's about time for me to wake up anyway, which I think is because the medication is causing me to wake up in an unnatural order so I typically don't have very long to play around.  It also seems that when I get too excited in a lucid dream, I wake up, so I try to stay calm.

  I have one about once a week without trying, and have learned a lot about how lucid dreams work, at least how they work for me anyway.

  If I believe I can do something, then I can do it.  If there is any doubt, it won't work.  Flying is a good example.  When I first tried to fly, it didn't work.  Then I tried again and got a little higher off the ground than reality would have let me.  Then I told myself, if I can do that, which I know is impossible IRL, then I know I can fly in my dreams.  I haven't had any trouble flying in my dreams since.  I suspect that once I have removed all doubt in my ability to do anything I want, I will be able to do anything I want and nothing in my dreams will be able to stop me.

  The remainder of this post is.... Dream Stories!

  I once had a dream where I was in the middle of a heated war zone, bullets flying everywhere.  I realized it was a dream while ducking behind cover.  I then floated up in the middle of all the shooting, thinking and believing "it's a dream, I am invincible" and tried shooting fireballs at the enemy.  I didn't get hurt, but the fireballs didn't work because I felt a little bit of doubt in my ability to cast that spell.  Although, I have shot lightening from my hands before.

  I decided that I wanted to learn more about my dreams so one time I asked someone if there was anyone who could answer my questions.  I got a name and location, then woke up and wrote it down.  The next time I had a lucid dream, I conjured up the desire to be at that location, and I was there and met the person I was referred to.

  There was something I experienced in a dream weeks prior to this that I had forgotten, and I asked the guy if he could tell me what it was.  He took me to a console with a display that started showing my dreams in rewind from present time to those past few weeks.  Everything was there; it was amazing.  The rewind was really fast but I could tell that every dream I had every night for the last few weeks was being displayed.  Whether I remembered having the dream or not, I could still tell that I had had it. I told the guy, "man I wish I had access to this."  He replied, "I bet you do."  I eventually got an answer to my question, but I didn't realize until I woke up that the answer was wrong.  I don't know why he gave me the wrong answer.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 3, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> I had my first lucid dreams when I was young simply by saying over and over "remember it's a dream, remember it's a dream" while going to sleep.  Some nights it worked, others not.  I stopped trying after awhile, not sure why.
> ---
> This is just a theory, but I believe that a lucid dream is when part of your conscious mind is awake while most of your mind is asleep.  If this is true, then it could cause problems if your conscious mind is required to be offline during sleep for some reason.
> ---
> ...


Yeah I've been discovering that talking to ones self is a really great way to build get your goal to work. I'm working on dream recall. I wrote down "I will wake from my dreams and completely remember them." on an index card. I re-read this a couple times before bed and -bingo- I remembered like four dreams last night. Once my recall is back I'll use the same method for LDs.

Not sure exactly what you mean in the second half of that second line.

I've heard of medications and supplements that enhance dream activity. I've found that eating cheese before bed makes my dreams really vivid. Can't say for sure if eating cheese and dream vividness are related though.

So true about dream control. If you have the slightest doubt you won't be able to do what you're trying to do. It's so tricky because dreams are, of course, very lifelike. Sometimes you'll think "Maybe I _am_ awake and this isn't possible." Which will render you unable to do it. God the brain is funny. What's cool though is that over time as you experiment more with lucid dreaming you get more comfortable with dream control. Like I can fly no problem now, but it took me many dreams to get that far.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 3, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> This is just a theory, but I believe that a lucid dream is when part  of your conscious mind is awake while most of your mind is asleep.  If  this is true, then it could cause problems if your conscious mind is  required to be offline during sleep for some reason.





benignBiotic said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean in the second half of that second line.



Funny thing is, I'm not exactly sure either.  I'm no expert on the subject, but from what I understand, if you don't get some good quality sleep for awhile it will start to impact your daily life.  Irritability, difficulty concentrating, focusing, lack of energy, that sort of thing.  My concern is that if you start to lucid dream often enough, then that part of your sleep cycle isn't as deep as it should be and would lead to the afore mentioned symptoms.

All this being said, I doubt it would lead to any serious problems.  My guess is worst case scenario, you will eventually get that deep sleep you need whether you want to or not.  I just tend to over-think things and like to theorize.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 3, 2013)

So question. How do you tell something is a dream when it is painfully mundane?

I just wake up from a dream. The only reason I found it to be so is that I'm drawing with my broken tablet. Really felt like I was pulling a late nighter there. It's way easier to tell when I look like beast-human hybrid.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I see. If all the reading I've done on the subject holds true lucid dreaming doesn't aversely affect the sleep cycle. If you think about it your brain is dreaming that whole time (REM sleep) anyway. Being conscious while dreaming doesn't change the processes that would be going on otherwise. 

I'm sure others will corroborate that having an excellent lucid dream can invigorate you for the entire day. After my best lucid dreams I wake up feeling like a million bucks.

Ninja: Wow Mayo you just pogo'd in there . 
It's tricky to tell it's a dream when there's nothing exceptional happening. That's how my dreams are. I rarely dream about flying dogs and rainbow colored busses. For me it's usually people and places being in the wrong place. Like if my mom worked as a bus driver or something. 

The things about dreams that are dreamlike are called 'dream signs' because they let you know you are dreaming. Keeping a dream journal helps in finding your dream sign.
Once you know what's dreamlike about your dreams you just get yourself to notice those things while actually dreaming. 

Sounds a lot more complicated than it really is.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

I record all my dreams because they are all so abstract and surreal that they have often inspired me to use them in stories and artwork.

I once had a dream where I saw a lakeside with an army of polar bears wearing knights armor on the shore.  Suddenly a caped man wearing ice for armor shoots up from the lake and forms his hands into ice claws before impaling the closest bear through the throat.  Suddenly a giant wolf of ice jumps from the lake and the ice man rides the wolf through the bears cutting them down.  I'm now using that scene in a comic series I'm writing and the ice man and ice wolf are going to be major characters.  And this is just a mild dream in my category.

I have had it happen where I became aware I was dreaming and became invincible, which is very helpful since I always dream up situations where some malevolent force is trying to kill me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

Man you guys have cool dreams. Last night I dreamed about a dock. A  sailboat came up and there were 3 identical siblings on it. I hopped on and helped them sail. Borrring.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Man you guys have cool dreams. Last night I dreamed about a dock. A  sailboat came up and there were 3 identical siblings on it. I hopped on and helped them sail. Borrring.



  Some of my dreams are straight up disturbing.

   Years ago I had a dream where I was in a snow field and heard something in the distance.  Deciding to investigate, I came across a shallow cave that had a baby inside.  His entire body was deathly blue yet he was still alive and crying; the sound I heard in the distance.  When I got closer I noticed his eyes were glazed over with a thick layer of mucus.  I was hesitant to pick him up, wondering if what he had was contagious, but eventually did anyway and carried him to a pack of wolves.  I left the baby with the wolves somehow knowing they would take care of him.

   Not really a lucid dream, but it was very vivid.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2013)

I attempted to lucid dream last night, in accordance with tips from here. I don't think it worked, if anything I succeeded in waking up repeatedly and forgetting a great deal of the dreams' content. 
Perhaps if I try more times. 

I'm surprised so many people have lucid dreams here, or dreams they remember at all. I often go for extensive periods of time without dreaming, or at least recalling that I have.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I attempted to lucid dream last night, in accordance with tips from here. I don't think it worked, if anything I succeeded in waking up repeatedly and forgetting a great deal of the dreams' content.
> Perhaps if I try more times.
> 
> I'm surprised so many people have lucid dreams here, or dreams they remember at all. I often go for extensive periods of time without dreaming, or at least recalling that I have.


Really for most people it comes with time/practice. It took me ages to get my first one.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Man you guys have cool dreams. Last night I dreamed about a dock. A  sailboat came up and there were 3 identical siblings on it. I hopped on and helped them sail. Borrring.



There weren't even pirates? Mine tend to be pretty off the wall. I remember one that I had not long ago where me, Snoopy and a robotic flamethrower were fighting invading aliens in San Francisco.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Really for most people it comes with time/practice. It took me ages to get my first one.



I'll continue trying to see if I can get a dream journal going, that could elucidate my dreams.


On the subject, I actually have recurring dreams, which I'll quickly summarise. 
-Abstract nightmare about rubber duck on a paper plate, daisies, motorways and houses made out of burning corpses of giant creatures.
-Catching a [triple decker?] bus home from a ficticious dream version of my secondary school.
-Walking around in the snow, as large areas of snow inexplicably melt in an instant to be replaced by green, such as fields of asparagus.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Really for most people it comes with time/practice. It took me ages to get my first one.


Word Fallow. Takes most people a while to become skilled at lucid dreaming. I'd say the most important pre-requisites for Lucid dreaming are: 

1. Motivation (you have to want it passionately), 
2. Dream recall (so you remember your dreams often and know them intimately), and 
3. Focus (Maintaining awareness is critical to most LD techniques).

Man those recurring dreams you mentioned sound crazy FF. I know we've been nerding out for pages, but finally having a lucid dream is a great rush. Imagine suddenly learning you could do ANYTHING you want with no repercussions. Also that you are in a world that your brain based off of the real one. So cool. 

I'm presently having trouble in the motivation department. I can tell because when I wake up I forget to record my dreams. Need to rethink my LD goal and make sure it's something I _really_ want.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 10, 2013)

*On Recognizing Dreamsigns*

     Recently, as I was jogging naked along my town's main street, I was struck with an unusual thought: _"Isn't it a little odd that I'm not wearing anything at all?"_ I slowed myself down to think about this for a moment. It wasn't that I was doing anything illegal; I do this all the time; I can think of a hundred different reasons that this thought is without reason or ground.
     However, I did have to admit; "_This does feel like something that would happen in a dream."_ And with that, I clamped my right thumb and pointer fingers over my nose and tried to breathe in through it.

     Unfortunately, I didn't fail the reality check. I went home, took a bath, and read the papers, and spent the rest of the dream thinking it was reality. But the point of this post is mostly about my thought process leading up to me deciding to do a state test.
     Nudism is illegal in most public places. Even if it were not, I live in a colder climate that would make a taking brisk, bare jog, let alone the idea of taking one regularly, seem like a very bad idea. Yet, for some reason, I passed off the fact that I was doing just that as being completely normal. And it wasn't until I admitted that, yes, what I was doing did seem a bit odd in spite of all my contradictions that I finally convinced myself to do a reality check.

     What we see in our dreams is very interesting. But sometimes, what we say to ourselves to justify what we see is even more so.


...aaaAAAANNND DISCUSSION TIME!


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't had this type of dream for awhile, but I've had plenty of them.

The dream I'm having turns into nightmare.  The nightmare ends with me waking up, but I only dreamed that I woke up.  I really did believed that I was awake, and knew everything that happened prior was "just a dream."

These dreams usually end up being a cycle, where key points in the dream repeat and lead to the nightmare, then I dream that I wake up, and believe that I'm awake, but I'm not, and the cycle repeats.  Eventually I start to remember the key points, and remember that those points were a dream.  Enter lucid dreaming.  This time I'm ready for the nightmare and defeat it.

Sometimes even after all this, I wake up and think to myself, "This feels really real, I'm sure I'm awake now."  But I was still dreaming and forgot it was a dream.  Exit lucid dreaming.  Key points happen again.  Nightmare happens again. I wake up, but not really.  Repeat.

I've had this cycle happen like 5-6 times where sometimes I realize its a dream then forget, then remember again, then forget again.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

*toddf-alt* - The part of our minds responsible for testing reality is called 'the critical faculty' Here's how Oliver Fox described it:
_Let us suppose, for example, that in my dream  I am in a cafe. At a table near mine is a lady who would be very  attractiveâ€”only, she has four eyes. Here are some illustrations of these  degrees of activity of the critical faculty: 

[Absent] (1) In the dream it is practically dormant, but on waking I  have the feeling that there was something peculiar about this lady.  Suddenly, I get itâ€”â€œWhy, of course, she had four eyes!â€ 

[Dormant] (2) In the dream I exhibit mild surprise and say, â€œHow curious  that girl has four eyes! It spoils her.â€ But only in the same way that I  might remark, â€œWhat a pity she had broken her nose! I wonder how she  did it.â€ 

[Subtle] (3) The critical faculty is more awake and the four eyes are  regarded as abnormal; but the phenomenon is not fully appreciated. I  exclaim, â€œGood Lord!â€ and then reassure myself by adding, â€œThere must be  a freak show or a circus in the town.â€ Thus I hover on the brink of  realization, but do not quite get there. 

[Peak] (4) My critical faculty is now fully awake and refuses to be  satisfied by this explanation. I continue my train of thought, "But  there never was such a freak! An adult woman with four eyes-- it's  impossible. *I am dreaming.*"_​
If you were fully critical you'd instantly think "I'm naked in public so I'm almost certainly dreaming." Funny how that thing works. The more you practice the more critical you get which will result in more lucidity. 



> The dream I'm having turns into nightmare.  The nightmare ends with me  waking up, but I only dreamed that I woke up.  I really did believed  that I was awake, and knew everything that happened prior was "just a  dream."


I have a bizarre ability to realize when I have a false awakening. Somehow if I ever 'wake up' in a dream I always go lucid right away. I've had like four that way.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> If you were fully critical you'd instantly think "I'm naked in public so I'm almost certainly dreaming." Funny how that thing works. The more you practice the more critical you get which will result in more lucidity.
> 
> I have a bizarre ability to realize when I have a false awakening. Somehow if I ever 'wake up' in a dream I always go lucid right away. I've had like four that way.



I haven't had a false awakening in a long time.  Maybe now that I've had more practice with lucid dreaming I'd be able to see through this trick.  In my recent dreams, it's like you say.  If I suspect that I'm dreaming at all, I am so critical that I don't have to question if I'm dreaming or not, I already know.

For me, lucid dreaming is hit or miss.  Either something makes me suspect that it's a dream and I enter lucid dreaming, or I just start lucid dreaming for no apparent reason, or I don't end up lucid dreaming because I just go along with whatever is happening.

I'm not sure why sometimes odd things make me suspicious and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, false awakenings, those things are always fun. I had a few where I got up and went about my morning business getting ready for school (not realising i'm dreaming) and then BAM! Back in bed. This cycle went on for quite a few times and was really annoying by the end. Eventually I actually awoke and got to school on time.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I've only had a couple lucid dreams... I remember one of them I transported myself into a different dimension where everyone was an anthro panther/cat, and it was really awesome. I was going to marry the princess, but she ditched me for my cousin, who was 7 years old and human in the dream. Not a good way to end it!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucid dream last night! 

I'm in some fancy hotel room. I look out the window and find I'm on a golf course or something. As I walk pass the mirror I find I'm not in the reflection sooooo I hold my nose and sure enough I breathe right through it. I say "Wow, it all looked so realistic." I turn to the mirror and find my reflection. 

I proceeded to try and control my dream like a noob, fail, and generally waste my lucid time before having a false awakening and losing lucidity. But hey, I did it!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm this lucid dreaming thing is intrigueing.

The most lucid dream I've ever had - I dreamt I was a hamster from that Hamtaro anime... I was part of a secret agency and for some reason the 'enemy agents' wanted a special high-priority microchip that just so happened to be inside my belly.
It felt completely real! it was *intense.
**sigh* Life was pretty fun being a secret agent hamster...


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I proceeded to try and control my dream like a noob, fail, and generally waste my lucid time before having a false awakening and losing lucidity. But hey, I did it!



Gratz!  I've been wondering if there is some driving force within the mind that tries to prevent you from having a lucid dream.  Something that tries to make you forget you are dreaming or make you wake up.  I've been meaning to search my dreams for information on this, which reminds me...

I find the likelihood of having a lucid dream to increase when I have a  specific goal in mind.  Like something I want to experience or  accomplish, or a question I want answered.  For me it seems the stronger  the desire, the better the chances.

I have learned a little trick for when I'm having trouble controlling the dream.  I ask for help.  One time I was alone in a deserted city and yelled out, "Is there anyone that can help me with <insert whatever you want help with>."  The dream shifted, and someone was there who helped me accomplish my goal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 13, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> Gratz!  I've been wondering if there is some driving force within the mind that tries to prevent you from having a lucid dream.  Something that tries to make you forget you are dreaming or make you wake up.  I've been meaning to search my dreams for information on this, which reminds me...
> 
> I find the likelihood of having a lucid dream to increase when I have a  specific goal in mind.  Like something I want to experience or  accomplish, or a question I want answered.  For me it seems the stronger  the desire, the better the chances.
> 
> I have learned a little trick for when I'm having trouble controlling the dream.  I ask for help.  One time I was alone in a deserted city and yelled out, "Is there anyone that can help me with <insert whatever you want help with>."  The dream shifted, and someone was there who helped me accomplish my goal.


I feel like most people aren't aware that dreams can be lucid. Maybe if more people knew it was possible LDs would happen more often. I don't think it's known why all our dreams aren't lucid. There's a lot of dream research going on, but there's still a lot that is unknown.

Having a goal is critical. A goal will motivate you and give you a plan for lucidity so you won't waste time in the dream.

Many of my sources recommend asking things of the dream. I've yet to try it.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Many of my sources recommend asking things of the dream. I've yet to try it.



I've developed the ability to sense when a nightmare is about to happen.  In the dream, nothing scary has happened yet, but the feeling of the dream changes, like there is a malicious entity present getting ready to scare me.  I've had dreams where I felt this, and my dream persona got ready for a fight, then the feeling went away and I ended up not having a nightmare.

A logical theory explaining this is there could be some part of the brain who's job it is to give you nightmares, and when there is increased activity in this part of the brain, I've learned to sense it, associate it with an emotion, and recognize it for what it is.  Why the brain is designed to scare itself is a mystery to me.  If this part of the brain could assume the form of a character, it would be interesting to have a lucid dream and have a chat with this person.  I doubt this will ever happen, since all my experience with nightmares suggest that once you face your fears in a dream, they go away.  If this is true, then the "nightmare person" would avoid a confrontation.

A more fantastic theory is there could be some external presence that enters your dreams and tries to scare you.  I've wondered if dreams are connected in some way to something outside of reality.  To test this, I once had a lucid dream where I found a random character and asked them a few question.  My first question was, "What are you?  Are you just part of my mind, part of my own imagination?"  The answer was 'yes'.  Not giving up, the next question I asked was, "Is there something else influencing your behavior?"  Again, the answer was yes.  At this point I realized that my first question was too specific, asking only about the mind, so my next question was, "Is that something else signals from my body?"  And again, the answer was yes.  I am skeptical by nature, not very quick to buy in to supernatural theories, yet I found the answers to be disappointing.  I've asked these questions to only one character.  If I have another lucid dream and find a character that seems to be a bit odd, I intend to ask the questions again.

Still seeking answers, I once had a lucid dream where I ended up in some type of control room.  There were people working at stations and I wanted to ask them what they were doing.  I got the feeling they were responsible for managing my dreams, but I never got the chance to ask.  Once one of them turned and looked at me, I woke up.  Normally when I wake up, it feels like I just naturally woke up.  This time it felt like I was kicked out.  I've had other lucid dreams where it felt like the dream 'kicked me out'.

This goes back to me thinking there may be some kind of force within the brain that tries to stop you from having lucid dreams.  I've almost felt this force, kinda like a 6th sense.  Just like the 'nightmare person', it would be interesting to find this force and have a conversation.  I want to ask this force about lucid dreaming, and why it's trying to stop me.  I have searched, but haven't found anything yet.

In another lucid dream, I was having a conversation with two characters.  I don't remember much about what was said, since it was only a casual conversation.  There are two things I remember though.  At one point, one of the characters realized I was lucid dreaming and said with surprise, "The dreamer knows he's dreaming!"  The other thing I remember is when I was about to wake up, one of them asked, "You wont forget about us, will you?"  I said that I would remember them, with every intention of doing exactly that.  Now, I vaguely remember them or anything else about the dream.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 13, 2013)

*What would you do in a lucid dream?*

What is a lucid dream?  Think of it this way.  You are your normal awake self while being inside your dream world.

Let's also assume you have mastered the art of controlling your dreams.  So basically, if you can imagine it, it can happen.  What would you do?

I haven't mastered controlling dreams myself, and there are a few things that I'd like to do that I haven't been able to yet.  One of the things at the top of the list is I would like to meet my fursona (typical furry answer ><).  I am not my fursona, but he exists in my imagination.  I think it would be really cool if we could hang out sometime.

There is another thread about lucid dreaming where all things concerning lucid dreams are being talked about.  Join the discussion!
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131533-Lucid-Dreaming


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I would fuck everything.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Why not discuss this in the other thread?

Anyway, since I have actually dreamed that I was my fursona there isn't really much else "top priority" things to do, so I just lucid dream stuff that I find interesting. I usually just think up scenes in my head and do some kind of role play in them, this could be medieval to roman to sci-fi to a completely different world altogether.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

We've a thread for this literally on the first page of this forum. Go there :/


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

inb4 >rape



Gibby said:


> I would fuck everything.



goddamn it


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Raptros said:


> Why not discuss this in the other thread?



The other thread covers a very broad range of topics about lucid dreaming.  This thread asks a specific question.  I thought there was enough difference to sanction a different thread.  If I am mistaken about this, I apologize.


----------



## Lunah (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I would probably travel back to Japan and try to remember where I used to live ^^; kinda silly.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Fuck ALL the high school crushes! X3


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I'd start my quest for pootang!

Lol, j/k. I'd actually try- in vain -to turn the dream into some sort of adventure epic. To bad Dream!Me only sometimes ever gets any powers or has any proficiency with any weapon ever. :I

And if there are any dream-interpreters out there, can someone tell me why I fall to my death alot from unbelievably high points? >__> It doesn't help that my dreams are so intense that I somehow manage to feel pain in them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

If I had full control I'd probably try to dig up one of my old Quake 2 dreams. If when lucid dreaming you're simultaneously conscious and unconscious, it'd probably be easier to remember forgotten dreams, right? Since they're still archived in your brain?


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Lunah said:


> I would probably travel back to Japan and try to remember where I used to live ^^; kinda silly.


You're homesick? Aw, that sucks. *looks at location* Wow, that's a _long _way from Japan.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



> I would fuck everything.


Well that goes without saying. It's probably a safe guess that 75% of people get into lucid dreaming for the secks. That's how I found it 6 years ago.

As I'm getting back into lucid dreaming right now my goal is to meet *Tricerachops* again. Don't judge. I met her in my last lucid dream and it was so fucking cool. How I'll find her will depend on the situation in which I become lucid. First time I was hugging a dream character (who was congratulating me for becoming lucid, lol) and turned her into TC because it was the most convenient way to bring her in.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



benignBiotic said:


> Well that goes without saying. It's probably a safe guess that 75% of people get into lucid dreaming for the secks. That's how I found it 6 years ago.
> 
> As I'm getting back into lucid dreaming right now my goal is to meet *Tricerachops* again. Don't judge. I met her in my last lucid dream and it was so fucking cool. How I'll find her will depend on the situation in which I become lucid. First time I was hugging a dream character (who was congratulating me for becoming lucid, lol) and turned her into TC because it was the most convenient way to bring her in.



Man, how I'd love to get my head around lucid dreaming. 

Then I will never be alone again.

;^;


----------



## Percy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Pretty much whatever the hell I'd want to do at the moment.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel like you're reading into things a bit Cid. I don't buy any supernatural anything, especially not in relation to dreams. 

Dreams are a subconscious playground. For whatever reason (I'm not sure it's known) our brain creates its own experiences at night when our bodies are in repose. No external forces, no nightmare men. Also expectations have everything to do with how our dreams go. Why do you think you need to know something will happen in LD for dream control to work? If you have any doubts it just won't happen. 



> At one point, one of the characters realized I was lucid dreaming and said with surprise, "The dreamer knows he's dreaming!"


So cool. I mentioned in the other thread that the first time I had a lucid dream after my hiatus one of my dream characters congratulated me and gave me a hug. 
She even gave me the hint! Pre-lucid I said "Guys I just had the weirdest dream." So she says "It wasn't a 'cream dream' was it?" then I start to realize "Waitaminute, I'm dreaming right now."


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I feel like you're reading into things a bit Cid.



But that's my specialty!



benignBiotic said:


> I don't buy any supernatural anything, especially not in relation to dreams.
> 
> Dreams are a subconscious playground. For whatever reason (I'm not sure   it's known) our brain creates its own experiences at night when our   bodies are in repose. No external forces, no nightmare men. Also   expectations have everything to do with how our dreams go. Why do you   think you need to know something will happen in LD for dream control to work? If you have any doubts it just won't happen.



I like to come up with as many different possibilities as I can and test those possibilities, if possible, regardless of how unlikely they may be.  That being said, I don't take it very seriously.  It's just something fun to do.   Any information gained from dreams would have to be questioned.  I try not to go into dreams with any expectations because that would just further reduce the reliability of already unreliable information. I need to be willing to completely rethink any previous beliefs or theories, or I might miss a chance to learn something.



benignBiotic said:


> She even gave me the hint! Pre-lucid I said "Guys I just had the  weirdest dream." So she says "It wasn't a 'cream dream' was it?" then I  start to realize "Waitaminute, I'm dreaming right now."



Characters in your dream helping you enter lucid dreaming.  Now that's interesting.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 14, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> Gratz!  I've been wondering if there is some driving force within the mind that tries to prevent you from having a lucid dream.  Something that tries to make you forget you are dreaming or make you wake up.


The reason we dream at all is because certain parts of our brain(besides the parts that keep us alive) are on while we're asleep, right? 
Well, my theory is that lucid dreaming is triggered when another small section of our brain wakes up (I picture that it's somewhere around the frontal left lobe). Maybe this section gives us just enough logic or awareness to realize that we're dreaming and to take advantage of it, but because it needs rest like most of our body, it can turn back off or fall back 'asleep' while we're dreaming.

It's been proven that sleep deprivation is killer on the long term memory, so it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to say that our long term memory shuts off and gets its rest on while we sleep. I guess that's why it's best to try to remember your dream as soon as you wake up to move what you can from short term to long term.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I imagine I'd love to summon up the numerous personalities/monsters I have created and talk to them. As a group, and one on one. The dialogue would no doubt open up rivers of creativity, and give the conscious mind much to ponder about the subconscious half.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! It's nice to read that a lot of you guys have been having success. I haven't had much luck, once again because of slackness on my part: not recording dreams and not performing reality checks.

But of course, I said that already, so I want to ask a different question:
Do any of you compose music, draw, paint or write in your dreams?
 I once had a dream where people in my music classe were composing songs, and I was really jealous of someone else's song because it sounded beautiful.
 I woke up to realise that it was I who had _really _composed the song.
I always wonder whether I would be able to compose music more easily in a lucid dream than in real life.

I also would think writing would be particularly hard, since written words tend not to be stable in dreams.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Rilvor said:


> I imagine I'd love to summon up the numerous personalities/monsters I have created and talk to them. As a group, and one on one. The dialogue would no doubt open up rivers of creativity, and give the conscious mind much to ponder about the subconscious half.


This sounds more like the kind of thing you'd meditate for than dream for.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I become aware that I'm dreaming sometimes, and I usually just make myself fly.
Or I summon characters from shows I like and shit, and hang out with them.
Or I continue the "story" behind other dreams I can remember by willing myself into what I remember about them (which is usually more inside the actual dream than I can remember outside of it).

I love lucid dreaming though, unless I get this super creepy feeling that I'm going to have a nightmare. And then I just struggle to wake myself up as fast as I can.


----------



## Troj (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

In lucid dreams in the past I've attempted, with varying degrees of success:

*Flight
*Transformation
*Sex
*A bit of the ol' ultraviolence.

Transformation appears to be the most difficult, and it's actually the thing I find most intriguing. 

Once I had my first flight dream, flying has been no problem since then.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Rilvor said:


> I imagine I'd love to summon up the numerous personalities/monsters I have created and talk to them. As a group, and one on one. The dialogue would no doubt open up rivers of creativity, and give the conscious mind much to ponder about the subconscious half.



Mmmm, you might want to look into tulpas rather than lucid dreaming.

:Y
That means I'm half-joking.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Turn into something amazing... Like an Ottigre.

*A pirate Ottigre.
*Then I'd sail around going on various incredible pirate adventures. I'd loot all the booty, wear an eye-patch and a big pirate hat.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I did so many things in lucid dreams before. Wondering what's the limits to it now.



Saliva said:


> Mmmm, you might want to look into tulpas rather than lucid dreaming.


They're far easier to achieve in lucid dreams though.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I'd be the very best, like no one ever was. Yeah mofo Pokemon Master >:3


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> This sounds more like the kind of thing you'd meditate for than dream for.


Nah Rilvor is right. I've seen many, many accounts of dreamers exploring their subconscious through dreams. A lot of people choose to reconcile with their nightmares and learn what's causing them. It apparently works wonders!


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 14, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> I try not to go into dreams with any expectations because that would just further reduce the reliability of already unreliable information. I need to be willing to completely rethink any previous beliefs or theories, or I might miss a chance to learn something.


I was talking about expectations of the dream world. Ever notice how before a nightmare comes on you'll be thinking for example: "I hope there aren't any monsters in there." Then you turn the corner and there they are. I think they are there at all because you scare yourself into making it so in the dream. We've all experienced the way fear takes your imagination and runs with it. 

Alternatively your dream characters naturally act the way you would expect them to act (unless people acting odd is your dreamsign like it is mine). If your mom is in your dream she's probably acting just how you'd expect. That's what I meant by expectations. The expectations I'm talking about are probably out of your conscious control. They are your expectations of how the world works. 



> Do any of you compose music, draw, paint or write in your dreams?


There have been studies showing that dream activity corresponds to actual muscle activation. our muscles don't activate of course because our bodies are normally paralyzed while we're asleep. The results of the study suggest that practicing something in-dream can enhance your muscle memory in waking life.

I've seen a bunch of accounts from martial artists or dancers who practice in lucid dream in preparation for real life. I imagine writing would be tricky, but composing music or drawing in dreams could be very inspirational.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I was talking about expectations of the dream world. Ever notice how before a nightmare comes on you'll be thinking for example: "I hope there aren't any monsters in there." Then you turn the corner and there they are. I think they are there at all because you scare yourself into making it so in the dream. We've all experienced the way fear takes your imagination and runs with it.



Ah, yes.  I know what you mean now.  As far as scaring myself into a nightmare, that does happen.  However, the feeling I sense is something else.  It's kinda hard to explain.  It's nothing I do to the dream through thought or emotion, it's more like something the dream does to me.  At least, that's how I perceive it.  The logical theory I posted kind of agrees with what you're saying.  I'm scaring myself into nightmare, but it's not my expectations that are doing it, it's my subconscious that is doing it, which is still part of me scaring myself.  

Another theory I've had is that the feeling I get is just part of the nightmare itself, since it is a disturbing feeling.



Demensa said:


> Do any of you compose music, draw, paint or write in your dreams?



I've had dreams where melodies or lyrics were made up on the spot, but by the time I wake up, I don't remember them well enough to do anything with it.

One time in a dream, I was given an image of a magnificent creature as a gift.  The image of this creature was very detailed and vivid.  I wish I could picture it in my mind that clearly when I'm awake.  Then I could draw it.  It's amazing what the mind is capable of while you are dreaming, and odd that you cannot do the same thing while you are awake.

Maybe the gift wasn't the image of the creature, but it was the knowledge of what my mind is potentially capable of.  I'm not sure.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Saliva said:


> Mmmm, you might want to look into tulpas rather than lucid dreaming.
> 
> :Y
> That means I'm half-joking.


You are implying this is not the very spirit of writing.


benignBiotic said:


> Nah Rilvor is right. I've seen many, many accounts of dreamers exploring their subconscious through dreams. A lot of people choose to reconcile with their nightmares and learn what's causing them. It apparently works wonders!


This precisely. I have come to understand so much [about myself] through this. I largely remember nightmares more than dreams, and reflecting on what the inner mind has to show has led me to admit things my conscious mind didn't want to.

Not just nightmares though, but dreams in general. There is good cause one of my most complex, well-developed [and favorite] character/creatures is a Dream Lord.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 14, 2013)

Composing music sometimes happens with me. I came up with a melody a few nights ago that was pretty "poppin' phresh". Luckily I was able to jot it down in GarageBand before I forgot it.
Come to think of it, that's also the night I dreamed George Takei was my fitness instructor.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 15, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> The reason we dream at all is because certain parts of our brain(besides the parts that keep us alive) are on while we're asleep, right?
> Well, my theory is that lucid dreaming is triggered when another small section of our brain wakes up (I picture that it's somewhere around the frontal left lobe). Maybe this section gives us just enough logic or awareness to realize that we're dreaming and to take advantage of it, but because it needs rest like most of our body, it can turn back off or fall back 'asleep' while we're dreaming.
> 
> It's been proven that sleep deprivation is killer on the long term memory, so it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to say that our long term memory shuts off and gets its rest on while we sleep. I guess that's why it's best to try to remember your dream as soon as you wake up to move what you can from short term to long term.



I had a lucid dream the other night that kinda fits what you are saying.  For the most part, it was a normal dream but several times throughout the dream I gained lucidity for a short time.  Kinda like a sleepy backseat driver that wakes up just long enough to say, "Turn here," or, "Slow down" then goes back to sleep, and the dream carried on like normal.



benignBiotic said:


> I was talking about expectations of the  dream world. Ever notice how before a nightmare comes on you'll be  thinking for example: "I hope there aren't any monsters in there." Then  you turn the corner and there they are. I think they are there at all  because you scare yourself into making it so in the dream. We've all  experienced the way fear takes your imagination and runs with it.
> 
> Alternatively your dream characters naturally act the way you would  expect them to act (unless people acting odd is your dreamsign like it  is mine). If your mom is in your dream she's probably acting just how  you'd expect. That's what I meant by expectations. The expectations I'm  talking about are probably out of your conscious control. They are your  expectations of how the world works.



I missed this part the first time.  I'm not sure if it's referring only to the paragraph it's in or to the one above as well, but either way you are probably right.  But that wont stop my wild imagination! =p


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Masturbate furiously while reciting "Howl" by Allen Ginsburg.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Hewge said:


> Turn into something amazing... Like an Ottigre.
> 
> *A pirate Ottigre.
> *Then I'd sail around going on various incredible pirate adventures. I'd loot all the booty, wear an eye-patch and a big pirate hat.



After adventuring the seas as a pirate ottigre with an eyepatch, I'd eat some mice with curly hair. Just because I can. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm...Lucid dreaming....I could use this for so many purposes....Mostly so I can go on epic adventures and fight in awesome action scenes. I've had one lucid dream I can remember, I think, and it involved me going on an epic quest where I got hurt. But I woke up, sadly. I like dreaming of fighting.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

The more I think about this the more I remember that I think I once lucid dreamed, and surprisingly, I wasn't completely human in it. Like, I think I remember having claws or something. But I don't remember much. I do remember something action related. Basically my dream involved fighting. And bad stuff happened to me. I want that to happen again. If I were to lucid dream, I would have myself go into an epic fight as some sort of anthropomorphic animal, perhaps a wolf man or something, fighting monsters while looking cool, but purposely make myself not invincible because I like the idea of a challenging fight where I can die (because in a dream, it wouldn't actually be death) I mean, I know people posted their ideas earlier, and perhaps its because I love anime, but being in epic battles filled with action seems like so much fun.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Battlechili1 said:


> (because in a dream, it wouldn't actually be death)



Allow me to pose some foreboding thoughts:

...Are you sure?

Really sure?

Certain that your mind is ready to accept the simulation of death?

Are you sure that, perhaps in that nebulous realm of the mind some fragment of yourself may not be harmed in a manner that is hard to speak of?

Death in dreams is the essence of true terror, unexplainable to those who haven't experienced it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Rilvor said:


> Death in dreams is the essence of true terror, unexplainable to those who haven't experienced it.


I'm not so sure. In my dreams I die oddly frequently and those experiences are somehow comforting. Once I was shot and fell down an elevator shaft and could feel everything slipping away. I sort of made peace and gave in. Then I woke up and felt excellent.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

What the death means is probably different from person to person. Maybe it's even different for different dreams.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Rilvor said:


> Death in dreams is the essence of true terror, unexplainable to those who haven't experienced it.



I have also died in my dreams a few times.  In one dream, I even hung around after dying.

In my dream, everything was destroyed.  I watched it happen.  The Earth, everyone and everything, including me, was gone.  There was nothing left except my consciousness to observe the darkness.  Well, it was more like emptiness.  I felt... indifferent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Space travel. 

And to fall asleep and have a dream. 'would make things rather inceptiony.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I'd try to dream within that dream.
"We need to go deeper." etc


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I'd probably try to become my "sona then proceed to whatever came to mind first.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Changed my mind. I'd go on a chaos spree and bury villages in pumpkins, which may have been what I did in a dream last night.

Also, you guys are all frigging weird.


			
				Hewge said:
			
		

> Turn into something amazing... Like an Ottigre.
> A pirate Ottigre.


Ha, I was right to call you Russell.


Hewge said:


> After adventuring the seas as a pirate ottigre with an eyepatch, I'd eat some mice with curly hair. Just because I can. :V


Urge... to make... oral jokes.. too... strong.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Rilvor said:


> Allow me to pose some foreboding thoughts:
> 
> ...Are you sure?
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure, no, that nothing dangerous could come of it. However, in non lucid dreams I have experienced death, and even life after death. I've had dreams where I died, and even where after I died, I was a ghost. It might make more sense to you to know that I love nightmares. You see, I love horror games and horror movies, but I'm far too afraid to put myself in such situations. However, in a dream, there is no escape, so I get to experience full horror. It might also help to know that I want to experience extreme amounts of pain and despair. Not in real life of course, which is why I want it in a dream. I want to feel what its like to be broken and hopeless, without actually being broken and hopeless. But I probably sound really weird right now, so I'll just go back and add this: I've had a few dreams where I died. One, I drempt I was Wolf Link and some strange old man came running at me with a spray bottle and he sprayed it on me, and I slowly succumbed to death because of it. That's the only clear rememberance of death in a dream that I can remember, but I believe its happened numerous times.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

*poke poke* Hey, I don't want this thread to die. Get back to newest posts, damn you.

On a relevant note, who _hasn't _died in a dream? Plus, guys, Rilvor was obviously just messing with us.


----------



## Percy (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> On a relevant note, who _hasn't _died in a dream? Plus, guys, Rilvor was obviously just messing with us.


I don't think I ever have. Maybe come close, but I don't think I actually have.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I've never died in a dream either.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> *poke poke* Hey, I don't want this thread to die. Get back to newest posts, damn you.



No bumpage of lame threads! :v

Lets see... what else would I like to do that I'd be willing to share on a public forum.. hmm....

I'd like to experience a lucid dream as a nudist.  Everybody get nekkid!


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Besides what I previously mentioned....I might pilot a giant robot and start battling on a destroyed Earth against monsters trying to destroy all of mankind, or wake up in a wasteland of a world where most humans are tough sadistic outlaws who would murder, torture, and maybe even canabalize other people on the planet, so that I would have to constantly be on the run, in hiding, or fighting for everyday survival.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> On a relevant note, who _hasn't _died in a dream?



I haven't. Or, at least I don't remember dying in a dream before.

I have been damned to Hell quite a few times, though. That's always a good sign.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Battlechili1 said:


> Besides what I previously mentioned....I might pilot a giant robot and start battling on a destroyed Earth against monsters trying to destroy all of mankind, or wake up in a wasteland of a world where most humans are tough sadistic outlaws who would murder, torture, and maybe even canabalize other people on the planet, so that I would have to constantly be on the run, in hiding, or fighting for everyday survival.



Hmm... piloting a MechWarrior a in a zombie apocalypse.  Zombie go squish.  Zombie go poof.  And of course, you would have to destroy every building along the way to make sure there was nothing hiding in it.

See this is one of the reasons I made this thread; to get ideas of things to try.  Great stuff man.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Why destroy when you can build?


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Mayonnaise said:


> Why destroy when you can build?



Because that gives the zombies more places to hide.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Build zombie bait or something.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Mayonnaise said:


> Why destroy when you can build?



I like the way this guy thinks.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Okay, lets use lucid dreams as zombie apocalypse training.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Mayonnaise said:


> Build zombie bait or something.



Build zombie bait... lure them out... then destroy them.

Build AND destroy at the same time!  Genius.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Last night I had dragon wings and fire breath. Fun for a while until shadow of doubt said hi and I lost the ability to fly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



lupinealchemist said:


> Last night I had dragon wings and fire breath. Fun for a while until shadow of doubt said hi and I lost the ability to fly.


Oh that sucks. 

I should try some lucid dream eating. I keep reading that LD eating is amazing. Mostly though my plans revolve around having _Rule 34: The Dream. _I know LD has many deep and interesting applications but I want to get the wish-fulfillment stuff out of the way first.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



benignBiotic said:


> Oh that sucks.
> 
> I should try some lucid dream eating. I keep reading that LD eating is amazing. Mostly though my plans revolve around having _Rule 34: The Dream. _I know LD has many deep and interesting applications but I want to get the wish-fulfillment stuff out of the way first.



I seem to only eat sweets in my dreams. Cake or fresh honey.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



benignBiotic said:


> I should try some lucid dream eating. I keep reading that LD eating is amazing.



Really? I always feel like shit after waking up from a dream where I was eating once I realize that I wasn't actually eating anything.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Yes, Saliva, that's always a great sign.

And oops, nevermind what I said about dying in dreams. I thought everybody has. <_<

Also, zombie apocalypse training has to be the best use of lucid dreaming ever.


----------



## Willow (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I would start a romantic life with my favorite fictional character :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Willow said:


> I would start a romantic life with my favorite fictional character


Get that :v outta there. I can't wait to do that.


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 18, 2013)

has anyone even mentioned furries and lucid dreams 0_-


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 19, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> has anyone even mentioned furries and lucid dreams 0_-


Yess. A few times. 

I'm close to having a lucid dream I can tell. My brain likes to set up ideal situations for me to realize I'm dreaming. For instance last night Bruce Willis, Will Smith, and I had psychic powers and were flying around and shit. If I were more focused I would have had an LD, but someone was blasting music downstairs and kept me up.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else gets this but when I wake up from a dream and try to remember it (but I wasn't lucid), I recognise SO many dream signs that I missed entirely when I was actually in the dream. One example of this was when I was eating Walkers crisps out of a McCoy's bag...... I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I want to try making a really good friend in my lucid dreams, and see if they start turning up in my regular dreams.


----------



## Percy (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



benignBiotic said:


> Get that :v outta there. I can't wait to do that.


It's always fun doing that. o-o


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> ...For instance last night Bruce Willis, Will Smith, and I had psychic powers and were flying around and shit....



Please tell me Will started rapping about it.



Raptros said:


> I don't know if anyone else gets this but when I wake up from a dream and try to remember it (but I wasn't lucid), I recognise SO many dream signs that I missed entirely when I was actually in the dream. One example of this was when I was eating Walkers crisps out of a McCoy's bag...... I can't believe I missed that.



Man, that happens all the time with me. I guess the part of our brain that helps us notice those little changes doesn't need to be used much when we're awake.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2013)

.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 19, 2013)

I strongly recommend researching this then. It's a video game based off of someone's dream journal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I should really start my lucid dreaming adventure I've been fantasizing about.
> 
> Hell, from the beginning I could start writing my experiences in a notebook. Maybe one day make a video game based on the ideas. Some sort of "SHIT JUST GOT REAL"-type fantasy RPG or something. This is what I will be doing on the side for the next few years.
> 
> ...


Do it up. This is beginning of a journey.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 20, 2013)

I was lying in bed last night thinking about stuff, as you do, when I decided I'm going to keep a dream journal. Should be fun.




Saliva said:


> I should really start my lucid dreaming adventure I've been fantasizing about.
> 
> Hell, from the beginning I could start writing my experiences in a notebook. Maybe one day make a video game based on the ideas. Some sort of "SHIT JUST GOT REAL"-type fantasy RPG or something. This is what I will be doing on the side for the next few years.
> 
> ...




Project Heliophobia? Damn, that's a cool name. Good luck!


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I had somewhat of a lucid dream last night and I was in my bedroom, all seemed so real but then it weren't quite, I was interacting like I'd just gotten up.
Something wasn't right and it terrified me, I woke up with gut-ache. I wonder, is lucid dreaming linked to tripping from bad food or ailment? Like, in a sort of, "psychedelic" way?

Though, usually when I have a lucid dream it's like I'm reliving a past event or movie scene, trying to put right anything I found to be error, and when this happens I feel conscious.
My non-lucid dreams tend to be the weirdest/psychedelic-like, epiphanic or fantastical.

I tend to forget my dreams, though.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 21, 2013)

been reading this thread a lot as new posts are put up. I havent had another one yet... but hope soon!


----------



## Apollyon13 (Mar 21, 2013)

I've seen Lucid dreaming come up a lot in the past coupe years. (I have had 2 in my life so far) I have looked into it a bit, but My personal interest is in Astral Projection. Now that I know quite a bit on. XD


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

A problem I've been having recently is that I'm 'trying too hard' to have a LD. You can't really force it you just have to know it will happen. Also I've been focusing too much on what I want to do with my lucidity and not enough on actually attaining lucidity.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been following this thread for a while now, and it has inspired me to start a dream journal.  Around 13/14, I actually had a number of LDs without even trying, and I remember it was pretty awesome.  The problem is that I don't currently remember my dreams nearly as well as I used to, hence the dream journal.  My recall has gotten a little bit better since I started it.
It seems that I didn't help things too much in this department in my later teen years with the copious amounts of alcohol, weed, and psychedelics I put in my body.  That's about the time that I think I lost not only the lucid dreams, but almost my entire ability to recall dreams.
Things are starting to look up though considering I've only been keeping the journal for a couple of weeks, and my recall has improved from near nothing, if anything, to at least getting the basics (people, place, major occurrences) on paper when I wake up.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

Faolan said:


> It seems that I didn't help things too much in this department in my later teen years with the copious amounts of alcohol, weed, and psychedelics I put in my body.  That's about the time that I think I lost not only the lucid dreams, but almost my entire ability to recall dreams.


I've read that alcohol supresses dream activity but whenever I sleep with alcohol in my system I have crazy and vivid dreams.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

> I've read that alcohol supresses dream activity but whenever I sleep with alcohol in my system I have crazy and vivid dreams.



At first I did have wild vivid dreams too.  Then I became a full blown day, night and everything in between alcoholic.  That's a different story.  The only time I would remember any dreams after that was while I let myself do a cold turkey detox, and trust me you don't want the dreams I got from that.

BTW: it's spelled suppresses


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

Faolan said:


> At first I did have wild vivid dreams too.  Then I became a full blown day, night and everything in between alcoholic.  That's a different story.  The only time I would have remember any dreams after that was while I let myself do a cold turkey detox, and trust me you don't want the dreams I got from that.


In that case I'm not surprised you weren't remembering dreams. Well good luck. That's what I'm doing these days.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 25, 2013)

So I was in my yard walking to my front door when I thought to myself, "Am I awake or asleep?"  And I answered to myself, "Of course I'm awake."  And then I woke up.  I tried getting back to sleep and was successful.  This time, I again was in my yard, but it was the yard of an old house I no longer lived at.  I realized this and thought, "Now I KNOW I'm asleep.  Lucid dream time!"  And then I woke up.

I swear my mind is my worst enemy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 26, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> So I was in my yard walking to my front door when I thought to myself, "Am I awake or asleep?"  And I answered to myself, "Of course I'm awake."  And then I woke up.  I tried getting back to sleep and was successful.  This time, I again was in my yard, but it was the yard of an old house I no longer lived at.  I realized this and thought, "Now I KNOW I'm asleep.  Lucid dream time!"  And then I woke up.


Waking and going back to sleep is the beeest way to have a lucid dream imo. It makes sense because when you first go to sleep for the night you have to get through an hour and half of 'quiet' sleep before the REM (the dreaming phase) kicks in. However if you wake from REM and go back to sleep you essentially go right back into REM meaning that your intention to remember you are dreaming will be fresh in your mind.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

I once had this strange dream where [FONT=&quot]I was a werewolf. I am in this area with a roofless pavilion protecting my family from other attacking werewolves.  They look like the werewolves from Underworld except they are brown.  I have super strength and I kill them bare handedly, punching right through their flesh and tearing their bodies apart with my bare hands.  I then find myself in a mall looking building walking down the hall with several stores following my parents.  I look at a picture of a woman in one storefront when I am attacked from behind by the woman in the picture and knocked unconscious.  I suddenly find myself back where I was before the woman attacked me and I know what to expect.  This time she attacks me directly but she moves so fast I cannot see her and I am stumbling in circles trying to see her.  I see her in a mirror wearing a tight full body suit colored red attacking my parents though I cannot see her directly.  I can only see her via reflection.  I manage to grab her and throw her to the ground and bite her throat out.  Another woman attacks be from behind, this one wearing a green suit, and she sticks me with something which I believe is a syringe and I start to lose consciousness, but not before I grab her and rip her throat out too.  I lose consciousness right as I wake up.[/FONT]


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 29, 2013)

Last night I dreamt that I was fursuiting at a convention. I don't own a fursuit or have ever been to a con before so it was very strange. I met one of my friends from FA there who was also a suiter and strangely, one of my school friends was there too. After about thirty minutes to an hour some weird shit started to happen. I saw people injecting themselves and taking out pi millilitres of blood (3.14159.... I know you can't get exactly pi, but they were using estimates). I still wasn't lucid at this time so I was quite scared and wondering as to what was happenening. I have a kind of phobia for needles so I started to try and find the nearest exit, but someone was following me with a needle in hand... A few minutes after this I became lucid but the dream didn't want me in it anymore so I woke up.

So yeah, my dreams have gotten strange recently.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Last night I dreamt that I was fursuiting at a convention. I don't own a fursuit or have ever been to a con before so it was very strange. I met one of my friends from FA there who was also a suiter and strangely, one of my school friends was there too. After about thirty minutes to an hour some weird shit started to happen. I saw people injecting themselves and taking out pi millilitres of blood (3.14159.... I know you can't get exactly pi, but they were using estimates). I still wasn't lucid at this time so I was quite scared and wondering as to what was happenening. I have a kind of phobia for needles so I started to try and find the nearest exit, but someone was following me with a needle in hand... A few minutes after this I became lucid but the dream didn't want me in it anymore so I woke up.
> 
> So yeah, my dreams have gotten strange recently.


Woah that's prime dream stuff going on there. Weird, spooky nonsense. 

I'm going on a mini-bender this weekend so dream action will be low. But I'm re-reading "Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming." And I'm going to restart my lucid dream practice.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 1, 2013)

Normally when I have a lucid dream, it just kinda happens.  I become aware of the dream for no apparent reason.  Last night was the first time that I actually recognized a dream sign and turned a regular dream into a lucid dream!  Yay!  I'm getting better at this.

Edit:  I guess that time I woke up then went back to sleep was also recognizing a dream sign (that I was at an old house) but I didn't count that cuz I just barley went back to sleep. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2013)

It's not a lucid dream, but you know when you dream that you woke up and then actually wake up?
I had that ~15 times in a row. Very confusing.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not a lucid dream, but you know when you dream that you woke up and then actually wake up?
> I had that ~15 times in a row. Very confusing.


They're called false awakenings. They get very confusing and annoying sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Raptros said:


> They're called false awakenings. They get very confusing and annoying sometimes.



Especially if you wanted to wake up to do something, do it in a dream and then stay asleep thinking everything been taken care of. x3


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Especially if you wanted to wake up to do something, do it in a dream and then stay asleep thinking everything been taken care of. x3


I had some when I woke up and started doing my morning routines and travelled to school. Now imagine doing this about 9 times over before you get to real life....


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 1, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I had some when I woke up and started doing my morning routines and travelled to school. Now imagine doing this about 9 times over before you get to real life....



I've actually (unintentionally because I was only half awake) turned my alarm off and went back to sleep, then dreamed I was up and getting ready for work.  It's amazing I wasn't late that day.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 1, 2013)

There's a youtuber who does very good videos on lucid dreams, I recommend that you check him out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHriJFBDAlg (feeling pain in a dream) and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ppNCD_VhAs (interacting with dream chatacters) are just two examples of his stuff.

EDIT



Cid_Nielcen said:


> I've actually (unintentionally because I was only half awake) turned my alarm off and went back to sleep, then dreamed I was up and getting ready for work.  It's amazing I wasn't late that day.


Yeah, Giz has a great video on being stuck in a lucid dream and being late for stuff - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHuK64EMgxs


----------



## DocileBodies (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't have any tips, but one of the side effects of my anti-depressants are incredibly vivid, lucid dreams.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not a lucid dream, but you know when you dream that you woke up and then actually wake up?
> I had that ~15 times in a row. Very confusing.



Jesus Christ. *Fifteen times?* That must have been terrifying.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



Raptros said:


> Okay, lets use lucid dreams as zombie apocalypse training.



Training has begun.  It wasn't a lucid dream, but it was zombie apocalypse.
I blame The Walking Dead.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

I'd become a dragon, and terrorize cities and towns everywhere, rawr. Hmm, what else? Rot my teeth out with sweets, kill all the fucking morons close to home and abroad, just the usual shit. Oh, and yes, many bitches shall be given the massive love probe that lurks within the confines of meh britches. XD


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 4, 2013)

Apollyon13 said:


> I've seen Lucid dreaming come up a lot in the past coupe years. (I have had 2 in my life so far) I have looked into it a bit, but My personal interest is in Astral Projection. Now that I know quite a bit on. XD



I'm shooting for that as well. Although, I have been told that lucid dreams and OBEs are the same thing, which would mean that the next world is very, VERY weird. 

I know a shit-ton about the supernatural, so feel free to ask.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

When I was younger, about 2-4 years ago, even before I became a furry, I thought of an imaginary friend. He's a male fox person who's name is Toris. For a while we were just friends and he was just a fun sort of person to think about. But after a while, I fell in love with him. I started to feel that he was spiritually real, that everywhere I went he would be at my side, watching over me. I love him so much and so desperately want to be with him, that the very thought that I might never see him pains me so much that I cry so intensely to the point where I have a headache and life without him feels like an endless pit of sorrow and loneliness. So I have to live on the hope that one day I might meet him, that the intense love I feel for him somehow made him spiritually real and that when I die we could finally be together forever. So if I could control my dreams, I would dream that I would finally meet him and we would run up to each other and give each other the biggest hug the world has ever seen. Our tears of sorrow would turn to tears of joy and we would lay down together and look into each other's eyes and talk for as long as we could stay awake. And when we got too tired to stay awake, we would cuddle up to each other and hold each other. We would sleep peacefully and happily and we would never be alone again.


----------



## Whitetire (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried this, I even tried outer body experience thing, no luck for me yet, I guess my brain is too hype and get constantly distracted.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> When I was younger, about 2-4 years ago, even before I became a furry, I thought of an imaginary friend. He's a male fox person who's name is Toris. For a while we were just friends and he was just a fun sort of person to think about. But after a while, I fell in love with him. I started to feel that he was spiritually real, that everywhere I went he would be at my side, watching over me. I love him so much and so desperately want to be with him, that the very thought that I might never see him pains me so much that I cry so intensely to the point where I have a headache and life without him feels like an endless pit of sorrow and loneliness. So I have to live on the hope that one day I might meet him, that the intense love I feel for him somehow made him spiritually real and that when I die we could finally be together forever. So if I could control my dreams, I would dream that I would finally meet him and we would run up to each other and give each other the biggest hug the world has ever seen. Our tears of sorrow would turn to tears of joy and we would lay down together and look into each other's eyes and talk for as long as we could stay awake. And when we got too tired to stay awake, we would cuddle up to each other and hold each other. We would sleep peacefully and happily and we would never be alone again.


You remind me of myself when I was 17. It is horrifying to think I used to sound like that. 

I'm still working on meeting Tricerachops in-dream. I haven't been sleeping well so it's slow progress.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 8, 2013)

Whitetire said:


> I tried this, I even tried outer body experience thing, no luck for me yet, I guess my brain is too hype and get constantly distracted.


Meditation brosef. It's good stuff. 

My goal is to have two lucid dreams by the end of the month and to slowly build my dream recall up. Going well! I get at least one dream a night.


----------



## Xiz (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been actively lucid dreaming for a good 2 years now. Took me a while to do at first, but for those interested in learning how to do so, I recommend doing this:

1) The second you wake up EVERY morning, try your best to write down your dream you just had, even if its only a few words, or even if you dont remember it. Say if you say something like "Something with a fish... and I was in Italy..." Is a great start. Try to do this every day. 
2) This might seem silly, but before you go to sleep, try to convince yourself that you will lucid dream. Or your goal for tonight is to lucid dream, and keep that in your mind as you drift off to sleep. 
3) Go to bed early, and intend on getting a lot of sleep that night. 5-6 hours wont cut it really (from what I have found out) This I found helps.


If anyone is interested, I'm known on a website for how bizarre and crazy my dreams are. I've kinda kept a blog about it. I'll post this past months in a spoiler below if anyone wants a quick read: 




Spoiler: Dreams of March 2013



*3/1/2013:* I was on the death star, right before it exploded. There were lasers flying everywhere, but I just sat there and chilled. When the death star exploded, everything exploded around me, but I didnt explode. I was safe due to a magic bubble that Patric Stewart blew for me. 


*3/2/2013:* Can't remember


*3/3/2013:* I found out that people really were nothing more then water when I poked them. The second I would do so, they would burst like a water balloon. This was great, until I realized how bad it was. It would only work on humans, and not animals, with the acception of my companion, Michael Felps, but a really tiny version of him. He would give me advice on what to do incase of a zombie apocalypse, which I find irrelevant since there were no zombies during the time. 


*3/4/2013:* I forgot how to DDR (Dance Dance Revolution) and I was showing all my friends. It was so embarrassing. They were laughing. They said I looked so stupid that they could no longer be friends with me. So they made friends with a group of cheerleaders instead. fml. 


*3/5/2013:* Kinda cant remember... I remember looking at clam chowder soup. That's it. 


*3/6/2013:* I was dancing with this really really REALLY attractive girl at a local club in Denver. We danced all night, I bought her a few drinks and we mingled. We ended up making out and doing some hardcore dirty dancing. She then turned out to be a t-rex. While everyone was scared, I just asked if she still likes me, she said yes then we got married right there. 


*3/7/2013:* My family and I were waiting at an airport. I think TSA or something was causing the long lines. However, I remember in particular me and my sister played the "PENIS" game, but instead of saying penis we used the word "BOMB" - Nobody seemed to notice, or care for that matter. I then started to climb a latter, but then I fell off. 


*3/8/2013:* Can't remember....


*3/9/2013:* Up all night. No dreams today!


*3/10/2013:* I owned a cocoanut farm. But they acted like cows. So they would roll over and eat oats or hay or whatever the hell cows eat. I then went to go farm some land, so I punched the land as hard as I could and it was instantly fertilized. I was so happy I did it again and it set everything on fire, and lava cam bursting from the ground. Me and my sister grabbed surf-boards and proceeded to rive the lava waves. 


*3/11/2013:* I became best friends with Keanu Reeves. The dream consisted of literally NOTHING but us sitting on a sofa, eating pizza and watching scrubs. I think I was drunk? Not sure.


*3/12/2013:* I was taking an exam for my spanish class. I then left the exam, and found myself taking the spanish exam again, like it was on a broken loop. I remember looking at the clock, but the clock said "Perree Station" 


*3/13/2013:* My arms were tentacles, and I could climb walls with them. The walls however became the floor, and the world shifted accordingly. Due to this change, I started laughing. Then I looked up in the sky, and noticed a bird flying into the sun. It caused the sun to explode. Shortly after, a new sun appeared. But this time, the sun throbbed. So I proceeded to walk down a street that had no end. I found a homeless man on the side of the road, but when I asked if he needed anything he proceeded to eat himself. As in, he disappeared. 


*3/14/2013:* I owned about 600 cats. So many cats, that it was literally a tilde wave of cats. Instead of ocean sounds, you can hear their meows. I was confused by this, so I went to the beach. But I never got there, because I got arrested at Ben & Jerry's for making out with their employees. 


*3/15/2013:* I was waiting for something to start, but I can't remember what. I just remember that I really really wanted whatever it was to start. The weird thing was, I kinda remember the hunger games clock in it. But it wasn't the hunger games. 


*3/16/2013:* Can't remember


*3/17/2013:* I could change the way traffic went with my mind. I could throw cars up in the sky, and replace them with better cars. How they were better I know not, but the way it felt seemed right. Also, there was a panda smoking weed. She offered me some, but I told her weed was bad and punched her in the boob. 


*3/18/2013:* Doritos became banned due to how sharp they were. So I made a profit by smuggling Doritos into the United States. People would pay me in pillows, because my goal was to have the worlds largest pillow fort. 


*3/19/2013:* I was farming potatoes, but all I could farm was gold. I got so angry at this that I ended up taking a plank of wood and smashing the hell out of the letter S, who just happened to be there. I then looked at its crippled body, and then got worried what Elmo would think. I never ran into Elmo, because I went to the moon in my bathing suit. It's cold up there. 


*3/20/2013:* As weird as this sounds, I was a battery being placed into a remote, but I was too big and wouldn't fit. I was being jammed in there so hard, I started screaming. I then broke in half. It was some scary shit. 


*3/21/2013:* I was in one of my Film classes, but turns out for one of our assignments we had to kill each-other. Nobody wanted to go first so I slapped the girl next to me who then went through the wall. I apparently followed her as she floated away into space. But it wasn't really space, because it was kinda like she was stuck in jello. I thought it would be a good idea to steal her leg and sell it on the black market somewhere in somalia (i think) 


*3/22/2013:* I was at a Colorado Rockies game. I was eating popcorn with my date, then it turned into a nightmare. This is hard to explain, but just imagine wherever I looked, Billy Mays was there. Just one of him, staring at me with massive eyes and that smile he does. The second I see him it was like the slenderman sound. I would look away, and back and he would be closer. I tried running away, and ended up falling off the stadium. I started to fall forever in an endless pit, when I hit the ground I woke up. 


*3/23/2013:* I had a pet ber. He was nice and soft. His fur was also soft. I had a dream about sleeping. Okay. 


*3/24/2013:* Can't really remember. All I remember was that I was on the internet, trying to find out where the earthquake was. 


*3/25/2013:* I stole my grandmother's wheelchair. I attached a rocket-ship to it, and traveled across america with it. As we were flying down the highway, every car that we passed collided with it and went flying in some random direction. 


*3/26/2013:* I was having a gun-fight in a field of solar-panels. I feel like this was from a movie or something. However, things were kinda slowmotion, but not really. It depended if i shot my gun or not. Also, the mexican guy who ran the kinko's next door was telling me to stop, because I was scaring away his harvest of baby ink-cartridges for the winter. 


*3/27/2013:* I was inside of a beach ball, and was being thrown around at a night concert. They had paint that was being thrown on the audience. I then met this girl, she said hi then we made out. I then took acid with her. We then were carried away to the endless pit of people, who were also raving. 


*3/28/2013:* Can't remember


*3/29/2013:* I had to create a zombie, or else the president would die in the hands of my spanish teacher. So I took some apples and threw them at the stove. This caused the stove to catch on fire. I then learned the ability to turn my hand into a knife. So I chopped down a building with one quick blow. But it ended up being a bad thing because this elderly couple who lived inside died. I was so sad, that I tried to help them. But I forgot they were dead. I then found myself playing Poker. But there were no poker chips. Just tiny couches. 


*3/30/2013:* I was in the Lord of the Rings movie. I guess I was Frodo, because everyone kept telling me to kill the last pony on earth. I looked over at the captive and saw it was actually AlexDest. I then went in the cage with him and made a step-chart with him. Turns out he hated our file so he stabbed me, then immediately continued to work on the file. I kinda then sank through the floor, which turned into a sandwich. And I was in that sandwich. But the sandwich was made of plastic. And I was in some sort of kids playpen in the center of a mall. And I think I was 2 years old or something then because I could only crawl. Then the kid in front of me started vomiting so much, that it acted as a jetpack and then he went away somewhere. I then found a raffel ticket on the floor but it didnt mean anything to me.

(I last updated it on the 30th. Wow did you really just read all those? K lol)


----------



## WarLegalomon (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess I could say I've been Lucid Dreaming since summer of 1992 even tho back then I never even heard the LD term before.  I honestly cannot remember how I began having them.  My dad had just died at the beginning of the summer and that was when I escaped into books, then my dreams started taking me into the books.  Got to the point where I could create a whole series of books as they just continued from the previous nite.  I don't have anything written down tho, because whenever I tried, the dreams would evaporate very quickly.  I preferred to keep one going for as long as possible, to enjoy it, rather than risk losing the feelings forever.

I'm 36 now and I still have Lucid Dreams.  They just happen, I don't plan for them.  They happen frequently enough, but not quite every single day.  I often get the Paralysis bit where I'm wide awake, yet asleep, but I can't move but I'm looking around at my bedroom trying to figure out who's there, or what's different, or what woke me up, even tho I'm asleep.  Moving my big toe usually breaks the spell, I blink my eyes, roll over, and go back to sleep.  Sometimes it takes a lot of effort to move the toe even tho I'm trying my best to move it.

I also have dream repeats, like this same shopping mall that is huge (that I never been too) and there seems no end to it, plus this same high school, sometimes it's attached to that shopping mall so the dream contains both locations.  Again, no idea what the school is as I never seen it before in my waking life.  Plus the other one, which I haven't had for several years now, is of my dad and telling him about my life.  /shrugs

Sometimes if I'm watching a lot of a particular thing, like at the moment I'm going thru classic Pokemon episodes, my dreams would immerse me into that world.  Sometimes it's cool, sometimes it's freaky.

I have this wall-scroll beside my bed of Sesshomarou (Inuyasha's older bro) and quite often I sleep-wake in the nite and stare at it wondering why it's a completely different picture.  Last nite, it was an all-black background with some lighted siluettes of objects .. there was a Psyduck pushing a Tram, there was a frying pan in front of them, a radio, and a couple other things I don't remember what they were ... .  The Psyduck I can understand as yesterday I watched the Orange Isles episode where Misty thought her Psyduck evolved into a Golduck.

The other dream I had last nite was meeting some guy named Anthony __odache for the first time.    I don't know what the first letters were in the last name but it was definitely odache.  The only Anthony I know, that I can think of, lives down in Australia and the dude in my dream was definitely not him.  He was taller than me for sure, and had James (Team Rocket) hair style, dark hair tho (not blue).  He was entered in some competitions, of which he won a few, like a quick sprint, long jump, chess, etc.  The final even was to be a 10k or sumtin run.  Anyway, there was a room where the 7 or 8 competitors were meeting in, plus some family members and such were there.  There was this red-headed dude there as well, no idea who he was but he was pretty nice looking.  Anthony was a bit delayed coming in, but when he did, I just stared at him knowing that this has to be Anthony.  I honestly felt the nerves and prickles in my body, and felt me forcing myself to get up and say Hello with a Hug and I was so happy to finally get to meet him.  Fast Forward to the race and he took off down the road.  I glanced back to see this guy in a ballcap and dark sweater, running across the park to catch up, so I started running as well towards Anthony.  Talk about good timing, as soon as I side-swiped Anthony, knocking him to the ground, a bullet hit the ground next to us.  Like, what the heck is going on here?!  Anyway, Anthony was just in the process of standing when I woke up 'cause I couldn't hold off the bathroom any longer (looked at the clock and it was nearly 1:00 in the afternoon.... 2:33 now).

That was a weird one and the whole time I knew I was dreaming but couldn't really control what was going on, cept for my getting up to give him a hug, and running after him with the tackle.  I have no idea who that guy is as I don't recall ever seeing anyone before fitting his description.  Gads, I'm gonna be so paranoid now whenever I go out, thinking I might just bump into the guy.

As for other dreams, I have thrown Pokeballs before, and holding out my arm trying to summon something to my hand, and wondering why people (or creatures from other planets) were in my room, holding my arms up as I'm tinkering with some wires in the underbelly of an XWing, talking to my horse companion (from the Valdemar series of books by Mercedes Lackey), etc.  My dreams basically came about from the wide variety of books I've read over the past 20+ years.

Nowadays my dreams are often tormenting me as I'm in a relationship with someone that I could never be in a relationship with ever.  Sometimes I wonder what it would be like in a relationship with that person, and I end up having whole conversations or situations happen, and next thing I know I'm blinking my eyes awake and cursing myself that it was only just a dream.  Talk about a sucker for punishment.  I try to drift off thinking about other things, but hardly a nite goes by in which I don't have a portion devoted to that one person.

Ah well.  Lucid Dreaming, I find for me, seems to come about when there is something strongly constant in your life, or something you feel heavily deep inside your heart, or a desperate longing for something, like the need to be loved and accepted.



Pardon the long post, and please don't flood me with msgs that says TL DR.  I wanted to share some experiences and if you can't bother to read, then move on to the next topic, thank you.  (sorry, huge peeve of mine and I get the TLDR way too often across the Internet).

~WarLegalomon


----------



## WarLegalomon (Apr 8, 2013)

@Zazzo
Wow those are pretty weird and neat dreams.  Death Star with Patrick Stewart eh?  heh  Doritos in exchange for Pillows sound awesome!  I'm interested in knowing what site you are one to post these.  And yeah, I read 'em all, and it was definitely a good read.  I find it interesting to see what's developing in the minds of other sleeping humans.  I've been in XWing battles before against the Empire and doing ground recon missions with my fellow pilots.  It's esp scary when it's the night cycle, and you're approaching this building, then suddenly all around lights up and Imperials are shooting you at your flightgroup, and trying to alert the rest of the squad to the situation ... it's mayhem.  Upon waking, your body feels like it really WAS there and you feel some lingering burn scars from blasters, but eventually they fade away along with the rest of the emotions and feelings.

Pardon the babble.  hah  But yeah I'm interested in knowing the website you're on that you post dreams   Thanx!

~WarLegalomon


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 8, 2013)

WarLegalomon said:


> They just happen, I don't plan for them.  They happen frequently enough, but not quite every single day.  I often get the Paralysis bit where I'm wide awake, yet asleep, but I can't move but I'm looking around at my bedroom trying to figure out who's there, or what's different, or what woke me up, even tho I'm asleep.
> 
> I also have dream repeats
> 
> The other dream I had last nite was meeting some guy named Anthony __odache for the first time.



Yeah that's how it usually happens for me as well, but I've started trying to have them with marginal success.  I've had the awake paralysis happen only once when I was much younger.  For some reason it didn't bother me.  I broke it by wiggling my pinky finger.

I have some dreams that repeat, but I haven't had one in awhile.  I think that's why keeping a dream journal is important.  It would help you recognize dream signs.

I've been trying to meet someone in my dreams who could become a dream-friend and be a reoccurring character in most of my dreams.  So far no luck.

The subject of my dreams is mostly arbitrary, though sometimes I have a dream about something I've recently seen.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*

Since it's something I would greatly enjoy but probably won't have the opportunity to do IRL, I'd probably explore alien worlds and such and maybe vanquish a few alien overlords along the way.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



benignBiotic said:


> You remind me of myself when I was 17. It is horrifying to think I used to sound like that.
> 
> I'm still working on meeting Tricerachops in-dream. I haven't been sleeping well so it's slow progress.



I don't know what you mean by "horrifying". Everything I said there was true, and those are my actual feelings :/


----------



## Qoph (Apr 9, 2013)

MODERATOR NOTE: THREADS HAVE BEEN SUCCESSFULLY ASSIMILATED.

I have plenty of dreams where I realize that I'm dreaming but I can rarely actually control what's happening.  Half the time I'm just trying to wake myself up but I get stuck in a loop with sometimes 100 iterations of trying to force myself awake.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What would you do in a lucid dream?*



-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I don't know what you mean by "horrifying". Everything I said there was true, and *those are my actual feelings* :/


Yes that's what is horrifying. You can't love or meet something that is imaginary. I went down that road in my teens and you are reflecting everything I regret about myself from that time. 

Meet him in your lucid dream, fine. Just be aware that meeting him in a dream doesn't mean you've 'met' him. All you will have met is a mental notion of him. You thought him up and the only place he'll ever exist is in your mind. Or on paper.  

_Spiritually real_? _When I die we could finally be together forever_? Holy fuck.


----------



## Recel (Apr 9, 2013)

I wanted to try out lucid dreaming on purpose from time to time, but I never really felt to motivated to start. Maybe one day.

I did have some dreams like that in my childhood tho. Both good and bad. One of them I was around a lot of houses, I don't really remember much, but I could jump reeeaaally high, and I jumped from housetop to house top. Was a fun dream now to think of it.
In the other, not so good one, I was chased by a tyrannosaurus in some mountains. I always tried to hide, but it always found me and ate me, at which point it started over again, and I scattered to find a different hiding place. Tho I couldn't wake my self up.


----------



## Authur (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, gonna be totally honest here.  I wish I could lucid dream so I could be different characters in the stories I'm currently writing, fly and flip around a bit because of one dream in which I was doing just that in a pretty forest, have crazy sex with any furry I'm thinking about, be able to interact with said characters from said stories in their worlds, and try to approach any "denizens" of my inner self in order to find out things about myself I never knew.  And maybe solve some problems that Inner Me has.

But for the most part, Inner Me and I are tighter than a speedo.  This one dream I had involved me being at this really tacky house that looked like it had a horse stable.  When I wandered around a bit out of boredom because my parents brought me there and we were about to enjoy dinner with the owners of the house, I saw that the stable was not a stable, but this really creepy pitch-black and yucky room with weird eyes and teeth glaring at me.  I then ran to the owner, told him I want to leave, and he took that as an insult.  Then dinner was about to be served and the stable turned into a lovely dining hall.

What happened next is basically Inner Me going "FUCK THIS" and shaking around wildly, causing the real me to shake around in the sofa I was sleeping in, forcing me to wake up.  I suspect Inner Me wanted to save me from a potential nightmare.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 9, 2013)

I keep having dreams that will never be, like a gamestop in my small town across the theater, or Darkstalkers IV.


----------



## chagen (Apr 10, 2013)

here's one i had last night.    

it started of with me in the living room of my grandparents house eating pizza and stuff with a few people. after awhile i got to the stairs wondering i should go outside or not. then suddenly i shouted i cant see i then heard my dad in angry tone saying my glasses were on the stairs even though i had  them at the start. i then go upstairs to see my just standing there not facing me in room of washing machines that were the bathroom and my mums room.

 thing that made think it was a nightmare.
-the over bearing sense of dread i got even more when upstairs.


----------



## AmirovRP (Apr 24, 2013)

I originally discovered the concept of Lucid Dreaming while reading about the game Nights Into Dreams. I was definitely fascinated with it from the beginning and read all about how to do it, but I never really had much success with it. The most central strategy, keeping a dream journal, is something I had a pretty hard time adhering too. Usually when I wake up I'm too tired to want to write stuff. That, and I don't get up early enough to have much time before I run to school or work.

I've had a few semi-lucid dreams. The two or three times I've achieved it, I was for some reason only aware I could get away with whatever I wanted in the situation I was in, and not as much that I could change the situation. Like, I was speeding down a road and afraid of the cops getting me, but then realized that because it was just a dream it didn't matter if they caught me. So I was aware that I was immune to consequences, but not really cognizant of my ability to do whatever I want. It was kind of disappointing, really.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 25, 2013)

AmirovRP said:


> I originally discovered the concept of Lucid Dreaming while reading about the game Nights Into Dreams. I was definitely fascinated with it from the beginning and read all about how to do it, but I never really had much success with it. The most central strategy, keeping a dream journal, is something I had a pretty hard time adhering too. Usually when I wake up I'm too tired to want to write stuff. That, and I don't get up early enough to have much time before I run to school or work.


I love NiGHTS...Into Dreams. Such a cool game. 

Recently I had a reality check fail for the first time. I tried breathing through my blocked nose and I couldn't. I ended up gaining some lucidity anyway, but if I hadn't failed that test it would have been full blown.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> has anyone even mentioned furries and lucid dreams 0_-


Oh of course. I had stated that I wished I could transform into a wolf man and go to battle.
Come to think of it recently I decided that perhaps a wolf bunny hybrid would be cool to be able to transform into in a dream.
Unfortunately, me causing myself to get a lucid dream hasn't happened yet.

By the way...You know how I said I wanted to die in a dream earlier in this thread, and die in some great battle? I've also mentioned in the past that I enjoy nightmares. If I were to have a lucid dream, would it be possible for me to make myself experience unpleasant feelings like those? And even more...would it be possible to have a lucid dream where I genuinely become sad and undergo a mental breakdown due to something in the dream? Or perhaps something makes me feel weak and beaten emotionally? I wanna know if one can make themselves experience these things in lucid dreams as genuine emotions in the dream rather than caused by pretending to be sad. Like if you had a sad hurtful dream and you were sad and hurt in dream. Can that happen in a lucid dream?


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

It took me a while to master it, but I manage it from time to time.

Once I went back to meet Einstein and other great people. Was amazing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a vid for y'all. It's from a movie called _Paprika_ which has a lot to do with dreaming. It's a great movie and it really inspired me with lucid dreaming ideas. Check it out.


----------



## Percy (Apr 27, 2013)

It seems like mine center around transformation, even when I don't intend to (as in, when I have a lucid dream without trying to have one). It's always fun, though.

@bB: I'd have to say, that video was really, really cool.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just started dreaming (or at least remembering my dreams) for the first time a few weeks ago since at least middle school. For the past two nights I've dreamt I was a dog, fucking awesome. Last night I drove in a rally cross race and night before I went to walmart and scared the shit out of an asshole. I think this summer I may do some research on lucid dreams.


----------

